# Official E3 2012 Thread  - Part 2



## Tazmo (Jun 5, 2012)

This is a continuation thread, the old thread is *Here*


----------



## Tazmo (Jun 5, 2012)

This is a continuation thread, the old thread is *Here*


----------



## lathia (Jun 5, 2012)

Krory said:


> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA...
> 
> SONY... A+...
> 
> HAHAHAHAHAHA, OH MY GOD



You look worse than him. What are you 17?


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 5, 2012)

hadou said:


> I will give Sony a B- and Ubisoft a B+. *To Nintendo a big fucking F-*.


They earned it. Thats for sure.


----------



## dream (Jun 5, 2012)

Also, fuck Valve for not showing anything about HL3.


----------



## Raidoton (Jun 5, 2012)

Pikmin 3...


----------



## Jon Snow (Jun 5, 2012)

DOOOONKEEEEEEY KOOOOOOOOOOOONG


----------



## Raging Bird (Jun 5, 2012)

>C- 
>Nintendo


They didn't give you a fucking price or a release date, Wii U confirmed for 2013 launch. That's an instant F when the main topic of their press conference was to sell new hardware.


----------



## Raidoton (Jun 5, 2012)

Jon Snow said:


> DOOOONKEEEEEEY KOOOOOOOOOOOONG


In Nintendo Land xD


----------



## scerpers (Jun 5, 2012)

Falling for Exoskels obvious as fuck trolling.

Come on guys. I KNOW you're smarter than that.


----------



## Krory (Jun 5, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Also, fuck Valve for not showing anything about HL3.



There is no HL3.

There never will be.


----------



## MrChubz (Jun 5, 2012)

Nintendo shows 1st party game: Move on to 3rd party stuff Nintendo!
Nintendo shows 3rd party stuff: No one wants 3rd party stuff Nintendo!

I don't get it any more.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 5, 2012)

Well, fuck. Gaming is dead atm. There is nothing exciting to look forward to. THIS SUCKS.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 5, 2012)

Oh well, time for D3.


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Jun 5, 2012)

Sony: B
Ubisoft: B
EA: C
Nintendo: D
Microsoft: F

Not a good E3 at all.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 5, 2012)

Raging Bird said:


> >C-
> >Nintendo
> 
> 
> They didn't give you a fucking price or a release date, Wii U confirmed for 2013 launch. That's an instant F when the main topic of their press conference was to sell new hardware.



They said it would be out this holiday season.


----------



## dream (Jun 5, 2012)

Raging Bird said:


> >C-
> >Nintendo
> 
> 
> They didn't give you a fucking price or a release date, Wii U confirmed for 2013 launch. That's an instant F when the main topic of their press conference was to sell new hardware.



They already said that they wouldn't be talking about a price or release date at E3.  It won't be a 2013 launch at all.


----------



## Krory (Jun 5, 2012)

>People surprised there was no release date on price on Wii U
>Nintendo has been saying there won't be for months...


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 5, 2012)

I don't put much stock in conferences so i'm not going to grade each, but i can say that i have a list of games i liked.

Not in any particular order..


Halo 4
Watch_Dogs
Tomb Raider
Last Of Us
Beyond
Forza Horizon
Assassin's Creed 3


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 5, 2012)

Scorp A Derp said:


> Falling for Exoskels obvious as fuck trolling.
> 
> Come on guys. I KNOW you're smarter than that.


Nintendont trolls calling others trolls because they hate nintendont bullshit.

Classic.


----------



## Lord Yu (Jun 5, 2012)

Ha haha Nintendo fell flat.  So Watch Dogs wins E3.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 5, 2012)

MrChubz said:


> Nintendo shows 1st party game: Move on to 3rd party stuff Nintendo!
> Nintendo shows 3rd party stuff: No one wants 3rd party stuff Nintendo!
> 
> I don't get it any more.



The Third parties sucked and were old. Nothing cool really.


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 5, 2012)

Lord Yu said:


> Ha haha Nintendo fell flat.  So Watch Dogs wins E3.


Crash and BURN


----------



## dream (Jun 5, 2012)

Krory said:


> There is no HL3.
> 
> There never will be.



At this point I don't think that I would give a damn if there was no HL3.


----------



## Raging Bird (Jun 5, 2012)

new Wii U game debuting on Gametrailers stream.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 5, 2012)

WAIT WAIT, BRAND NEW WIIU GAME WE DIDN'T SEE.

HOLD THE FUCKING PHONE.

Don't disappoint me, you bastards.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 5, 2012)

I am still sick with Nintendo for not expanding one of their greatest selling franchises.. Pokemon needs a above-average home console game already


----------



## MrChubz (Jun 5, 2012)

Gametrailers is about to show a new, secret Wii U game, apparently, so be ready for it.


----------



## scerpers (Jun 5, 2012)

No one cares about HL anymore. It's all a joke. Just like Duke Nukem Forever.


----------



## Furious George (Jun 5, 2012)

MrChubz said:


> Nintendo shows 1st party game: Move on to 3rd party stuff Nintendo!
> Nintendo shows 3rd party stuff: No one wants 3rd party stuff Nintendo!
> 
> I don't get it any more.



People are idiots. Its quite simple.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 5, 2012)




----------



## dream (Jun 5, 2012)

Secret Wii U game?  I'm intrigued.


----------



## Krory (Jun 5, 2012)

God of War: Yo Dawg, I Heard You Like Prequels, So I Put A Prequel In Your Prequel So You Can Prequel While You Prequel Edition


----------



## EJ (Jun 5, 2012)

OH MY FUCKING GOD

HOW COULD I FORGET ABOUT E3 THIS YEAR

FFFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU


----------



## Corruption (Jun 5, 2012)

I'm glad I have my PC to keep me entertained.



ExoSkel said:


> Nintendont trolls calling others trolls because they hate nintendont bullshit.
> 
> Classic.



But you are a troll, you're just not very good at it. You should ask Krory for some lessons.


----------



## lathia (Jun 5, 2012)

Flow said:


> OH MY FUCKING GOD
> 
> HOW COULD I FORGET ABOUT E3 THIS YEAR
> 
> FFFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU



You didn't miss anything.


----------



## scerpers (Jun 5, 2012)

No, you shouldn't.

Krory is just as bad.

Also, secret game? Should be interesting. Won't save them though.


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 5, 2012)

Corruption said:


> I'm glad I have my PC to keep me entertained.
> 
> 
> 
> But you are a troll, you're just not very good at it. You should ask Krory for some lessons.


Psh, krory wish he was like me.


----------



## Krory (Jun 5, 2012)

It's unanimously agreed that I'm the worst troll here.


----------



## Raging Bird (Jun 5, 2012)

Flow said:


> OH MY FUCKING GOD
> 
> HOW COULD I FORGET ABOUT E3 THIS YEAR
> 
> FFFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU



Guess what? You didn't miss anything.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 5, 2012)

No Pokemon, Zelda, StarFox, Donkey Kong, Animal Crossing, Metroid, F-Zero, EarthBound, Pikmin, Smash Bros or Golden Sun. Disappointed beyond belief. 

I'm glad for Paper Mario but then I doubt it'll be half as good Thousand Year Door.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 5, 2012)

This game better be good. If it is fucking Wii Musical Disney Land I will bitch slap someone


----------



## Krory (Jun 5, 2012)

THEY JUST ANNOUNCED MAJORA'S MASK REMAKE


----------



## dream (Jun 5, 2012)

Please don't be shit.


----------



## scerpers (Jun 5, 2012)

It's a new Donkey Konga game.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 5, 2012)

Flow said:


> OH MY FUCKING GOD
> 
> HOW COULD I FORGET ABOUT E3 THIS YEAR
> 
> FFFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU



You didn't miss much.
Also secret game


----------



## Raidoton (Jun 5, 2012)

Khris said:


> I am still sick with Nintendo for not expanding one of their greatest selling franchises.. Pokemon needs a above-average home console game already


That's their trumpcard which they will only use if they are almost bankrupt


----------



## dream (Jun 5, 2012)

Platnium games secret game for the Wii U?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 5, 2012)

"How do you like reggie?"
Undead


----------



## EJ (Jun 5, 2012)

No I missed it


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 5, 2012)

>Platinum Games
>WiiU

OKAY, LISTENING


----------



## MrChubz (Jun 5, 2012)

Goova said:


> The Third parties sucked and were old. Nothing cool really.



Lego Whatever looked cool, Darksiders 2 for fans of that genre, ZomiU looks like a great zombie game, Scribblenauts, and that right there is more games then a lot of the other even showed.


----------



## dream (Jun 5, 2012)

Don't fail me Platinum Games.


----------



## scerpers (Jun 5, 2012)

Bayonetta 2


----------



## Jon Snow (Jun 5, 2012)

PLATINUM GAMES THE DEVELOPER

WHAT THE SHIT

HYPED ATM


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 5, 2012)

ok here we go SHOW ME THE GAME..


----------



## Krory (Jun 5, 2012)

Wait, did he just say there's still 7 more things to announce?


----------



## Corran (Jun 5, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> No Pokemon, Zelda, StarFox, Donkey Kong, Animal Crossing, Metroid, F-Zero, EarthBound, Pikmin, Smash Bros or Golden Sun. Disappointed beyond belief.
> 
> I'm glad for Paper Mario but then I doubt it'll be half as good Thousand Year Door.



There was a Pikmin, was at start of conference.


----------



## Canute87 (Jun 5, 2012)

I doubt they ever will. Or maybe people need to petition like with those three AAA titles they took so long to deliver.


----------



## scerpers (Jun 5, 2012)

Vanquish 2


----------



## Raidoton (Jun 5, 2012)

If they didn't show it at the conference it can't be that good...


----------



## Raging Bird (Jun 5, 2012)

Hahaha Reggie feels excited about the worst Mass Effect


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 5, 2012)

Is Nintendoland atleast online, it could be fun with online multiplayer.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 5, 2012)

Reggie said mass effect.


----------



## Corran (Jun 5, 2012)

Reggie, its the same game dammit, don't argue.


----------



## Raidoton (Jun 5, 2012)

Krory said:


> Wait, did he just say there's still 7 more things to announce?


7 Games in Nintendo Land


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 5, 2012)

LOL @ reggie trying to defend that Arkham City for Wiiu has different content and people should buy it.

It's a same shit. Deal with it.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 5, 2012)

MrChubz said:


> Lego Whatever looked cool, Darksiders 2 for fans of that genre, ZomiU looks like a great zombie game, Scribblenauts, and that right there is more games then a lot of the other even showed.



IDC about the others, Nintendo is in my blood. I put Nintendo on a level I don't put others on, T_T


----------



## Furious George (Jun 5, 2012)

MrChubz said:


> Lego Whatever looked cool, Darksiders 2 for fans of that genre, ZomiU looks like a great zombie game, Scribblenauts, and that right there is more games then a lot of the other even showed.



I'm loving MrChubz today. He's saying everything I don't want to waste time saying. 

Fight the good fight, mang.


----------



## scerpers (Jun 5, 2012)

Reggie is pretty easily amused.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 5, 2012)

> Bayonetta 2



My balls would be happy if this is true.


----------



## Phantom Roxas (Jun 5, 2012)

Microsoft: D
EA: F
Ubisoft: B
Sony: C
Nintendo: C

I was hoping for more talk about the Wii U, namely the release date. They really should have talked about Kirby because of the anniversary, and I don't care about Mario as much as I do about The Legend of Zelda. Talking about anything for the 3DS at all beyond "Watch the conference" wasted plenty of time, and they spent too much time on the Nintendoland to the point that they went over their time. As much as I like Nintendo, I'm not going to let my blatant fanboyism give them an undeserved A+ and let my hatred of Sony give them an F-.


----------



## Krory (Jun 5, 2012)

YOU MADE UNDEAD REGGIE ANGRY.


----------



## MrChubz (Jun 5, 2012)

Goova said:


> IDC about the others, Nintendo is in my blood. I put Nintendo on a level I don't put others on, T_T



I'll be sure to play Lego Whatever with you online.


----------



## Furious George (Jun 5, 2012)

Reggie: Its NOT the same game! HULK SMASH!


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jun 5, 2012)




----------



## Jon Snow (Jun 5, 2012)

WHERE THE FUCK IS THE ANNOUNCEMENT


----------



## scerpers (Jun 5, 2012)

Metal Gear: Revengance Rising


----------



## Corran (Jun 5, 2012)

"What about 3ds?" YEAH WHAT ABOUT IT REGGIE HUH!?! Dick.


----------



## Krory (Jun 5, 2012)

It was already announced, Jon.

Bayonetta 2, Wii U Exclusive.


----------



## dream (Jun 5, 2012)

Don't make me wait long for it. -_-


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 5, 2012)

WHERE IS THE NEW GAME DAMMIT?


----------



## Raidoton (Jun 5, 2012)

Zombie-Reggie will eat his face


----------



## Petes12 (Jun 5, 2012)

Raging Bird said:


> Hahaha Reggie feels excited about the worst Mass Effect



best mass effect* 

but yeah i can't wait to play mass effect 3. without my characters from mass effect 2 or 1. great.


nintendo really just showed that even with a brand new system they're well behind microsoft and sony


----------



## Krory (Jun 5, 2012)

You guys missed the announcement? Lololol.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 5, 2012)

YO WE HAVE THIS ANNOUNCEMENT. HERE IS WHO MADE THIS GAME(PLATINUM).

THANK YOU FOR YOUR TIME.


----------



## FitzChivalry (Jun 5, 2012)

I was ready to praise Nintendo from here to the high heavens and wow, nothing happened. I loved Nintendo. They were a major part of my childhood. They've done little to persuade me though. It's hard to look at their press conference as anything other than a letdown. I had an Xbox 360, which I enjoyed, and have PS3, which I enjoy now. Sony's press conference was impressive. Looks like I'll be staying with them for a little while longer. 

Last of Us, Watch Dogs, Assassin's Creed III, Tomb Raider. Those all looked good to great. Halo 4 for 360 is also looking great.


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 5, 2012)

Nintendont failed miserably as I have predicted. I've been saying this since yesterday. They never delivered in past E3.

What more is there to say?


----------



## Krory (Jun 5, 2012)

I don't understand why people ask anyone from Kotaku their opinion.

Oh wait... it's GT.


----------



## God Movement (Jun 5, 2012)

Phantom Roxas said:


> Microsoft: D
> EA: F
> Ubisoft: B
> Sony: C
> ...



Your fanboyism is definitely at work if you think Sony and Nintendo deserve an equal mark. Sony was better dude, admit it.


----------



## Raidoton (Jun 5, 2012)

ExoSkel said:


> Nintendont failed miserably as I have predicted. I've been saying this since yesterday. They never delivered in past E3.
> 
> What more is there to say?


Still denying that Nintendo owned at E? the last 2 years


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 5, 2012)

God Movement said:


> Your fanboyism is definitely at work if you think Sony and Nintendo deserve an equal mark. Sony was better dude, admit it.


Sony was infinitely better than what nintendont shown today. But they usually are.


----------



## Raging Bird (Jun 5, 2012)

Petes12 said:


> best mass effect*
> 
> but yeah i can't wait to play mass effect 3. without my characters from mass effect 2 or 1. great.
> 
> ...



 Best Mass Effect


----------



## Krory (Jun 5, 2012)

"Dude, you're such a fanboy, Sony was better."

>Saying with a straight face with a shitty Batty Royale sig


----------



## Furious George (Jun 5, 2012)

God Movement said:


> Sony was better dude, admit it.



The hell it was.


----------



## Darth (Jun 5, 2012)

Is the G4 stream screwed up for anyone?


----------



## Petes12 (Jun 5, 2012)

Raging Bird said:


> Best Mass Effect



best gameplay by far, story was about the same quality for me.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 5, 2012)

where is the announcement? that its just from Platinum games?


----------



## Krory (Jun 5, 2012)

Watch_Dog will be on Wii U.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 5, 2012)

This fucking thread from now on:

Poster A: MY SHITTY CONFERENCE WAS BETTER THAN YOUR SHITTY CONFERENCE

**Flings days old shit**

Poster B: NU-HU. MY SHITTY CONFERENCE WAS WAY BETTER. IT HAD PIECES OF UNDIGESTED PIECES OF CORN AND NUTS.


----------



## Jon Snow (Jun 5, 2012)

GameTrailers	 Project P100 from Platinum Games being shown in studio soon.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 5, 2012)

It's amazing how this E3 managed to show more games than last year yet somehow be WORSE.

It's the magic of E3.


----------



## Petes12 (Jun 5, 2012)

Raidoton said:


> Still denying that Nintendo owned at E? the last 2 years



nintendo announced a new system last year, in the most confusing way possible. otherwise they haven't owned shit unfortunately.


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 5, 2012)

Goova said:


> Well, fuck. Gaming is dead atm. There is nothing exciting to look forward to. THIS SUCKS.



Really? While the conferences were boring most of the games were not. There's so many amazing games coming out


----------



## scerpers (Jun 5, 2012)

Secret WiiU game is going to be a SMT game.

Watch.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 5, 2012)

Krory said:


> Watch_Dog will be on Wii U.



No it won't. Nothing 3rd party is coming to Wii U this gen, let alone next gen. Just AC3 and old ports


----------



## "Shion" (Jun 5, 2012)

Was anything even mentioned about SSB? 

I missed the first half hour.


----------



## God Movement (Jun 5, 2012)

Krory said:


> "Dude, you're such a fanboy, Sony was better."
> 
> >Saying with a straight face with a shitty Batty Royale sig





Furious George said:


> The hell it was.



It was. Some more Super Smash Bros. info would have won it for Nintendo. But literally NOTHING stood out in the whole presentation.


----------



## Raging Bird (Jun 5, 2012)

Petes12 said:


> best gameplay by far, story was about the same quality for me.



Story was shit, though I agree with you on the Gameplay.


----------



## lathia (Jun 5, 2012)

"Why should I spend $60 to *replay* a game?"

Reggie..blank stare...random answer. 

Don't be mad Reggie.


----------



## MrChubz (Jun 5, 2012)

Scorp A Derp said:


> Secret WiiU game is going to be a SMT game.
> 
> Watch.



That would be incredible, but with SMT4 coming to 3DS I doubt it.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 5, 2012)

Jon Snow said:


> GameTrailers	 Project P100 from Platinum Games being shown in studio soon.



I'm sorry, what?

Holy shit. Re-streaming.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 5, 2012)

"Shion" said:


> Was anything even mentioned about SSB?
> 
> I missed the first half hour.




SSB has been in development for less then 3 months.

SO fuck no


----------



## Raidoton (Jun 5, 2012)

Petes12 said:


> nintendo announced a new system last year, in the most confusing way possible. otherwise they haven't owned shit unfortunately.


They owned 2010 and were still better at E? 2011


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 5, 2012)

its NEXT 

come on.. don't disappoint me


----------



## Jon Snow (Jun 5, 2012)

Deathbringerpt said:


> I'm sorry, what?
> 
> Holy shit. Re-streaming.



From GT's twitter


----------



## "Shion" (Jun 5, 2012)

I guess I'm glad I didn't waste half an hour of my life that I missed on the Nintendo E3 show, then..


----------



## scerpers (Jun 5, 2012)

Nope. Project P100 is an SMT game.

Trust me.


----------



## Raging Bird (Jun 5, 2012)

STILL WAITING FOR THAT WII U AAAA GOTAY FROM PLATINUM GAMES


----------



## Krory (Jun 5, 2012)

Goova said:


> No it won't. Nothing 3rd party is coming to Wii U this gen, let alone next gen. Just AC3 and old ports



"Nothing 3rd party is coming."

"Just these 3rd party games."

The dude from Ubisoft gave the same exact evasive answer he did last time when asked about AC in Wii U. 

"Watch Dog will be on Playstation, XBox, PC and Wi... well, we'll see."

He started to say it.


----------



## scerpers (Jun 5, 2012)

I spoke with Miyamoto. Trust me guys.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 5, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]Mr4D4YZQ9uY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## scerpers (Jun 5, 2012)

SMT made by Platinum.

Watch guys. Watch.


----------



## Furious George (Jun 5, 2012)

God Movement said:


> It was. Some more Super Smash Bros. info would have won it for Nintendo. But literally NOTHING stood out in the whole presentation.



Lego City, ZombieU and Pikim 3 all stood out.... 

Sony had Last of Us and Beyond.... and then bribery, fan-wanking, and numbers that no one cares about. 

Nintendo's conference was not good but it was much better than Sony.


----------



## Krory (Jun 5, 2012)

Miyamoto doesn't speak to individuals.

He communicates telepathically.


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 5, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> [YOUTUBE]Mr4D4YZQ9uY[/YOUTUBE]


Looks like utter shit.


----------



## Corran (Jun 5, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> [YOUTUBE]Mr4D4YZQ9uY[/YOUTUBE]



New Platinum games project.


----------



## Phantom Roxas (Jun 5, 2012)

Petes12 said:


> best mass effect*
> 
> but yeah i can't wait to play mass effect 3. without my characters from mass effect 2 or 1. great.
> 
> ...



I really enjoyed playing the original Mass Effect on my PlayStation 3.


----------



## Krory (Jun 5, 2012)

Furious George said:


> Lego City, ZombieU and Pikim 3 all stood out....
> 
> Sony had Last of Us and Beyond.... and then bribery, fan-wanking, and numbers that no one cares about.
> 
> Nintendo's conference was not good but it was much better than Sony.



Beyond would've been better if they made ANY attempt to try and convince us that it was actually a game.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 5, 2012)

Watch_Dogs will probably be cool on the WiiU


----------



## dream (Jun 5, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> [YOUTUBE]Mr4D4YZQ9uY[/YOUTUBE]



Looks fun but I was expecting something else.


----------



## Petes12 (Jun 5, 2012)

Raging Bird said:


> Story was shit, though I agree with you on the Gameplay.



i know everyone hated the ending bla bla bla, but for me it was ok the only thing i really missed was getting to see more of the worlds outside of combat. but with the reaper threat that also made sense. 


anyway, wow, nintendo failed so hard at convincing anyone there's any reason to buy a wii u. the highlight of the whole thing was explaining all the stuff the controller has on it ffs. which makes sense, the controller is cool, the games look terrible. 

i wonder, if the wiiu ends up being nintendo's dreamcast, will it all be for the best? because then maybe nintendo games would just become high quality xbox or ps4 games and i could save money on systems


----------



## Krory (Jun 5, 2012)

Expecting anything from Platinum is a mistake to begin with.


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 5, 2012)

Khris said:


> Watch_Dogs will probably be cool on the WiiU


It looks better on PC or ps3.


----------



## scerpers (Jun 5, 2012)

Hey guys, there is something interesting in this picture. Can you find it?

[sp][/sp]


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 5, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> [YOUTUBE]Mr4D4YZQ9uY[/YOUTUBE]



GOD WHY, NO JUST NO. WHY WHY WHY..NO NO NO WHY????? WHY? WHY? The Game


----------



## Jon Snow (Jun 5, 2012)

Krory said:


> Expecting anything from Platinum is a mistake to begin with.



Considering they lead in every genre they step into, no, it's not.

Revengeance is a better hack and slash than DmC


----------



## Krory (Jun 5, 2012)

Scorp A Derp said:


> Hey guys, there is something interesting in this picture. Can you find it?
> 
> [sp][/sp]



That it actually looks like it might be game unlike Beyond?


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 5, 2012)

Do you think nintendo will win E3?

No 73%

HAHAAHAHAHAHA~!!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 5, 2012)

Krory said:


> Expecting anything from Platinum is a mistake to begin with.



MUST. RESIST. TROLL.


----------



## Krory (Jun 5, 2012)

"YOU CAN'T CHANGE A GAME... unless you're Platinum games. METAL GEAR SOLID: HACK AND SLASH IS SO INNOVATIVE!"


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 5, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> [YOUTUBE]Mr4D4YZQ9uY[/YOUTUBE]



A Pikmin ripoff with shittier graphics?

Well, back to Revengeance, I guess.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 5, 2012)

Krory said:


> "YOU CAN'T CHANGE A GAME... unless you're Platinum games. METAL GEAR SOLID: HACK AND SLASH IS SO INNOVATIVE!"



Rising is a spin off.. DmC is a reboot.. at least troll accurately


----------



## Krory (Jun 5, 2012)

That Platinum Games guy looks as embarrassed about this as he was about Revengeance.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 5, 2012)

The world is ending, the big 3 failed hard "M$" the most. Really an horrible E3


----------



## Raidoton (Jun 5, 2012)

Deathbringerpt said:


> A Pikmin ripoff with shittier graphics?
> 
> Well, back to Revengeance, I guess.


It's quite different from Pikmin. Not every game where you collect a lot of people that follow you must be a Pikmin clone xD


----------



## Krory (Jun 5, 2012)

Khris said:


> Rising is a spin off.. DmC is a reboot.. at least troll accurately



Thank you for proving my point.

"QUICK, RUSH TO DEFEND THE JAPANESE DEV!!!!"


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 5, 2012)

Sony didn't fail. They delivered. Showed whole bunch of new IP gameplay videos.

Haters gonna hate.


----------



## Furious George (Jun 5, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> [YOUTUBE]Mr4D4YZQ9uY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 5, 2012)

Krory said:


> Thank you for proving my point.
> 
> "QUICK, RUSH TO DEFEND THE JAPANESE DEV!!!!"



its a good i didn't get what you're trying to say.. Nintendo conference made me cringe enough already..


----------



## Krory (Jun 5, 2012)

>A whole bunch of "new IP gameplay videos."
>Two...


----------



## Phantom Roxas (Jun 5, 2012)

God Movement said:


> Your fanboyism is definitely at work if you think Sony and Nintendo deserve an equal mark. Sony was better dude, admit it.



Sony gets credit for at least ending with The Last of Us, while Nintendo ended on a very weak note. However, keep in mind that the Nintendoland presentation was on par with the Wonderbook announcement. I just think that Nintendo got the short of the stick because of the reduced timeslot.


----------



## Krory (Jun 5, 2012)

This game looks so awful.


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 5, 2012)

The game is balls.


----------



## Krory (Jun 5, 2012)

That game looks almost as bad as Battle Royale.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 5, 2012)

p-100 doesn't look bad, at least it's different.
Depending on how it is it could be "a want" instead of a "not want I wanted".


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 5, 2012)

buying a 3DS is good enough for now.. now lets see PS4 and Xbox720..


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 5, 2012)

Looks almost as bad as Beyond.

Oh, wait, Beyond is a movie, my bad.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 5, 2012)

I have a question: why did Nintendo hold back? Retro and Monolith Soft


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 5, 2012)

not you too Death-Kun


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 5, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> p-100 doesn't look bad, at least it's different.
> Depending on how it is it could be "a want" instead of a "not want I wanted".


It looks like an utter clusterfuck of shit.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 5, 2012)

That game looks fun, but not for hardcore gamers. Where da fuq da games


----------



## hadou (Jun 5, 2012)

The Last of Us reminded me of Resident Evil on the Playstation1, which launched the franchise. It has the same survival/story edge along with a nice noir feeling. I also think they share some gameplay elements.


----------



## Krory (Jun 5, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> Looks almost as bad as Beyond.
> 
> Oh, wait, Beyond is a movie, my bad.



Okay, the Beyond shit is getting annoying now.

Christopher Nolan clearly put a lot of work and dedication into the film, so just give it a chance.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 5, 2012)

Hopefully 3ds makes up for this.
Poor vita though.


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 5, 2012)

It's funny how Vita has much better line up than 3ds.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 5, 2012)

when is the 3DS stuff anyways?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 5, 2012)




----------



## Phantom Roxas (Jun 5, 2012)

ExoSkel said:


> Sony didn't fail. They delivered. Showed whole bunch of new IP gameplay videos.
> 
> Haters gonna hate.



Yeah, like The Last of Us and... Wonderbook, I guess? 3eyond looked like Grand Theft Eden of the East.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 5, 2012)

Raidoton said:


> It's quite different from Pikmin. Not every game where you collect a lot of people that follow you must be a Pikmin clone xD



Except it does look very much like a Pikmin clone in every aspect of the gameplay.

I'll stick to Hack and Slash action games when it comes to Platinum. At least I know Revengeance will play amazingly well. They should just stick with what they know without trying to think outside the box. One would think they learned their lesson after Madworld.


----------



## Krory (Jun 5, 2012)

hadou said:


> The last of Us reminded me of Resident Evil on the Playstation1, which launched the franchise. It has the same survival/story edge along with a nice noir feeling. I also think they share some gameplay elements.



You clearly did not play Resident Evil.

The Last Of Us
> Actual survival elements
> Human enemies with actual reactions
> Cover system
> Co-op partner that doesn't suck

Resident Evil
> "Crap, I need more acid rounds."
> "Ha ha, that zombie is so stupid!"
> "DAMN IT, JILL, STOP HUGGING THE WALL. GO AROUND THE CORNER."
> "Thanks for saving me, Barry! I was almost a Jill sandwich!"


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 5, 2012)

Khris said:


> when is the 3DS stuff anyways?



At 9 PM EST tomorrow.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 5, 2012)

ExoSkel said:


> It's funny how Vita has much better line up than 3ds.



Yep not one non port. So good.


----------



## Krory (Jun 5, 2012)

I think people keep confusing Beyond and Watch_Dog.


----------



## Jon Snow (Jun 5, 2012)

Ellen Page > you

YOU THINK I FUCKING CARE ABOUT THE SIZE


----------



## WraithX959 (Jun 5, 2012)

Nintendo never learns


----------



## Phantom Roxas (Jun 5, 2012)

ExoSkel said:


> It's funny how Vita has much better line up than 3ds.



The biggest point of the Vita is the cross-play function, something the Wii U does without forcing you to buy two consoles. The only good and original Vita games I can think of are Uncharted: Golden Abyss, Gravity Rush, and while it's not out yet, possibly Assassin's Creed III: Liberation.


----------



## Furious George (Jun 5, 2012)

Well, all of this was sufficiently disappointing... 

Off to work now. 

Later losers.


----------



## Krory (Jun 5, 2012)

> Tuesday, June 5th
> 
> 9:00am - Nintendo Press Conference
> 1:00pm - Assassin's Creed 3
> ...



Where the Hell can I watch all of this shit?!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 5, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> At 9 PM EST tomorrow.



Thanx


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 5, 2012)

Saddle toaster


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 5, 2012)

Jon Snow said:


> Ellen Page > you
> 
> YOU THINK I FUCKING CARE ABOUT THE SIZE


nintendont wish their wiiu games looked just like that.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 5, 2012)

Yep. Worst E3 in years. Good game gentlemen, Gaming is Dead.


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 5, 2012)

Goova said:


> Yep. Worst E3 in years. Good game gentlemen, Gaming is Dead.


nintendont ruined the gaming.


----------



## Raidoton (Jun 5, 2012)

- Vita gets 5 minutes at Sony conference
- 3DS gets it's own conference

Vita totally owns!


----------



## Phantom Roxas (Jun 5, 2012)

ExoSkel said:


> nintendont ruined the gaming.



How many original gaming IPs were even announced at the Macroshit conference?


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 5, 2012)

Phantom Roxas said:


> How many original gaming IPs were even announced at the Macroshit conference?


Who cares about MS?

Only Sony and PC games keeps the gaming alive and well.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 5, 2012)

ExoSkel said:


> It looks like an utter clusterfuck of shit.



What would you say if it was on vita?


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 5, 2012)

Why are you releasing Elder Scrolls Online? The perfect time? Yeah, during WoW, Guild Wars 2, SWTOR, etc. There's like 15 million MMO players out there guaranteed to not play your shit.


----------



## dream (Jun 5, 2012)

ExoSkel said:


> nintendont wish their wiiu games looked just like that.



Wii U games will look better.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 5, 2012)

Maybe with the power of teh cell and David Cage's skin shaders that take years to program, Sony can finally recoup all their losses and make a profit for another 6 years without having to go to PS4  (lol)


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 5, 2012)

Lol isn't Sony failing miserably right now? Vita seems to flopped hard.

Neither of them were good, except for Ubisoft. Sony have screwed up my Last Guardian and I shall not forgive.


----------



## Raidoton (Jun 5, 2012)

Goova said:


> Why are you releasing Elder Scrolls Online? The perfect time? Yeah, during WoW, Guild Wars 2, SWTOR, etc. There's like 15 million MMO players out there guaranteed to not play your shit.


It's not like this will ever change. It's the best time because the franchise is hyped right now!


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 5, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> Lol isn't Sony failing miserably right now? Vita seems to flopped hard.
> 
> Neither of them were good, except for Ubisoft. Sony have screwed up my Last Guardian and I shall not forgive.



Exo and SS are trolling. Don't pay them any attention. I wouldn't be surprised if Sony was not around in 5 years, or were just a gaming company.


----------



## Phantom Roxas (Jun 5, 2012)

Nintendo had the Ambassador Program to make up for the poor launch of the 3DS. Hasn't the Vita had an ever worse launch? At least Nintendo cares about backwards compatibility, unlike Sony, who actively goes out of their way to destroy it. I was legitimately surprised when they announced PSone Classics for the Vita because that meant they weren't already on the Vita, which is just stupid.


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 5, 2012)

Goova said:


> Exo and SS are trolling. Don't pay them any attention. *I wouldn't be surprised if Sony was not around in 5 years*, or were just a gaming company.


LMFAO, looks whos trolling.


----------



## dream (Jun 5, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> Maybe with the power of teh cell and David Cage's skin shaders that take years to program, Sony can finally recoup all their losses and make a profit for another 6 years without having to go to PS4  (lol)



Unlikely.


----------



## MakeEmum (Jun 5, 2012)

Ubisoft's lucky everyone else under performed, well I guess Konami and EA performed as expected


----------



## Krory (Jun 5, 2012)

>Sony stocks the lowest they've been in over 20 years
>"SONY IS PERFECT."

Should I bother doing a grades for this E3?


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 5, 2012)

ExoSkel said:


> LMFAO, looks whos trolling.



>Lowest Stock since 1984
>Bleeding Billions of dollars 
>Brand new management in response
>Vita Bled money and now has failed
>Did I mention hey are bleeding money?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 5, 2012)

>Last Guardian


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 5, 2012)

Everyone forgot about the whole ONLIVE/GAIKAI deal. Guess that shit was canned. lol


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 5, 2012)

I'll be going to work with happy thoughts about the beginning of Nintendo's conference.

Later.


----------



## Phantom Roxas (Jun 5, 2012)

As much as I would love to watch the downfall of Sony or just to see them be bought out by another company, I have to concede that they're still a huge company that a recovery isn't impossible.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 5, 2012)

Goova said:


> Everyone forgot about the whole ONLIVE/GAIKAI deal. Guess that shit was canned. lol



Apparently Sony wasn't actually the target in the first place. It was for Samsung TV gaikai streaming


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 5, 2012)

ZombieU looks awesome.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jun 5, 2012)

ExoSkel said:


> Sony didn't fail. They delivered. Showed whole bunch of new IP gameplay videos.
> 
> Haters gonna hate.


They showed a cutscene(Beyond) and the new Uncharted game(The Last of Us).


No one but Ubisoft should be getting a B or higher from anyone. Nintendo comes in second though their conference was a disappointment given what was expected. The only thing good in Microsoft's conference was Tomb Raider, the rest was either garbage or just okay. The wonderbook was easily the worst thing this E3, I don't think I've ever been more bored in my entire life. I want my brain cells back Sony.


----------



## Krory (Jun 5, 2012)

Yeah, I thought ZombiU would go the way of Dead Island but... that looks really cool. And sounds like a great concept.

The name could use changing so people take it as seriously as it should, though.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 5, 2012)

Someone should make a GIF where when they open the WONDERBOOK, all the shitty shit from this E3 just poops out.


----------



## KamiKazi (Jun 5, 2012)

ZombieU sounds awesome.

It sounds like the zombie game that other zombie games started out as and got people excited for before they became a different type of game.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 5, 2012)

Krory said:


> Yeah, I thought ZombiU would go the way of Dead Island but... that looks really cool. And sounds like a great concept.
> 
> The name could use changing so people take it as seriously as it should, though.


----------



## Krory (Jun 5, 2012)

Shaun of the Dead: The Game


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 5, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vKXB9dhmkyw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Krory (Jun 5, 2012)

I guess I'll switch over to GameSpot.

GT has nothing else of interest going.


----------



## hadou (Jun 5, 2012)

Wonderbook was the most horrible shit on E3. Not even Nintendo messed shit up that bad.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 5, 2012)

Every single original new game(So no ports), for Wii U, have shitty names, besides 1st party.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 5, 2012)

I wish nintendo wouldn't do that annoying thing where they add u to every first party title.

We get it, your console is called the wii u.


----------



## Krory (Jun 5, 2012)

PS VITA MUSIC GAME. SO AMAZING.


----------



## Krory (Jun 5, 2012)

That dude had the most difficult time trying to explain cross-play.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 5, 2012)

YOU MAD BRO?


----------



## Darc (Jun 5, 2012)

So WiiU prolly won't be out by Christmas huh?


----------



## scerpers (Jun 5, 2012)

Apparently some ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) on /v/ manage to hack Nintendo's E3 site for the 3DS.

Only 3 Nintendo published games and the rest are 3rd party titles.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 5, 2012)

They said WiiU would be out this holiday season.


----------



## Krory (Jun 5, 2012)

Darc said:


> So WiiU prolly won't be out by Christmas huh?



There's a one in three chance, I'd say, since they said this holiday.


----------



## Krory (Jun 5, 2012)

My grades:

Konami: A
Ubisoft: F+
Sony: F-
EA: F+
Microsoft: B+
Nintendo: SS+++


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 5, 2012)

Krory said:


> My grades:
> 
> Konami: A
> Ubisoft: F+
> ...



I am actually most amazed on how Sony got a worse grade than EA.. 
thats KLoLy for ya


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 5, 2012)

Grades:

Ubisoft: D
Microsoft: F
Sony: F
EA: F
Nintendo: F


----------



## FitzChivalry (Jun 5, 2012)

Give me something of note mentioned at the Nintendo conference and I'll look it over when a full replay goes up.

Many things contributed to the state at where gaming is, by the way. Console fanboys certainly didn't help. Not much is sadder and more pathetic than perpetually professing undying hatred towards a console manufacturer. If I don't like something, I don't buy it, I don't incite their fans, and I move on. 


Malvingt2 said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vKXB9dhmkyw[/YOUTUBE]



Okay, that looks cool.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 5, 2012)

Scorp A Derp said:


> Apparently some ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) on /v/ manage to hack Nintendo's E3 site for the 3DS.
> 
> Only 3 Nintendo published games and the rest are 3rd party titles.



Did they list what they were?


----------



## Krory (Jun 5, 2012)

Khris said:


> I am actually most amazed on how Sony got a worse grade than EA..
> thats KLoLy for ya



EA at least showed one good game.

FIFA.


----------



## MrChubz (Jun 5, 2012)

FitzChivalry said:


> Give me something of note mentioned at the Nintendo conference and I'll look it over when a full replay goes up.
> 
> Many things contributed to the state at where gaming is, by the way. Console fanboys certainly didn't help. Not much is sadder and more pathetic than perpetually professing undying hatred towards a console manufacturer. If I don't like something, I don't buy it, I don't incite their fans, and I move on.
> 
> ...



ZombiU is probably the highlight. New Mario, new Pikman, and Lego City if you enjoy Lego games.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 5, 2012)

Krory said:


> EA at least showed one good game.
> 
> FIFA.



Fuck You Kloly 

how did you know that I am a PES guy?


----------



## Krory (Jun 5, 2012)

I thought Lego City looked pretty awesome, but I do enjoy my Lego games.


----------



## Krory (Jun 5, 2012)

Anyways, maybe I'll do a real grading. But I'll do it somewhat logically. With numbers and math and shit.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 5, 2012)

Gaming is seriously fucked. I expect more then 2-5 games in each E3 conference. Apparently that's the bar now. NEW MARIO WU and 3DS. Pikmin. ZOmbiU. TLOU. Beyond. THATS IT. 

Great E3 from the big 3.


----------



## Krory (Jun 5, 2012)

Though I would need to try and remember everything shown.

@Goova - Hi, you must be new to E3.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 5, 2012)

Krory said:


> Though I would need to try and remember everything shown.
> 
> @Goova - Hi, you must be new to E3.



I'm not. Apparently you are.


----------



## Krory (Jun 5, 2012)

>"WHY ARE THERE NOT A LOT OF GAMES?!"
>Just like the past seven E3s...


----------



## MrChubz (Jun 5, 2012)

Sony: Shit
M$: Shit
EA: Shit
Ubisoft: Farcry/10
Nintendo: Who am I kidding, I'll take 7 of each/10


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 5, 2012)

So fucking awesome. I cant wait for Dishonored. One of the only games I can get hyped about.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 5, 2012)

Dishonored on GT


----------



## Krory (Jun 5, 2012)

I'm too lazy, someone do my ratings for me.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 5, 2012)

Scorp A Derp said:


> Apparently some ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) on /v/ manage to hack Nintendo's E3 site for the 3DS.
> 
> Only 3 Nintendo published games and the rest are 3rd party titles.



Did they list what they were?


----------



## Krory (Jun 5, 2012)

>Turns off GT because it's not showing shit
>THEY SHOW DISHONORED

WHY DO YOU HATE ME, SUN?! I USED TO LOVE YOU!

At least GameSpot is opening with DS3.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 5, 2012)

Dishonored looks so sweet.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 5, 2012)

I can't watch it right now, does Dishonored look awesome? I hope it does.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 5, 2012)

IKR. Only if stealth games became the new TPS


----------



## Platinum (Jun 5, 2012)

Also everyone please stop with the doom and gloom. Gaming isn't dying, I would bet the lack of games from sony and microsoft is them simply pooling their resources into the next gen. Nintendo though doesn't really have that excuse .


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 5, 2012)

Krory said:


> I'm too lazy, someone do my ratings for me.



Sure.

Microsoft: Tomb Raider.. OMG.. Female Wood 
EA: Troll
Ubisoft: Troll
Sony: Hurr Durr Good Movies and GOW Reprequel 
Nintendo: Troll Sony-^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) even more

Am I doing it right?


----------



## scerpers (Jun 5, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> Did they list what they were?



Nintendo Published:

Luigi's Mansion: Dark Moon
New Super Mario Bros 2
Paper Mario Sticker Star

3rd Party:
Castlevania: LoS Mirror of Fate
Disney Epic Mickey: Power of Illusion
Heroes of Ruin
Kingdom Hearts 3D [Dream Drop Distance]
LEGO Batman 2: DC Superheroes
Rabbids Rumble
Scribblenauts Unlimited
Transformers Prime


----------



## Krory (Jun 5, 2012)

Pretty close, but the term is "girl wood" and you forgot to mock Uncharted 4 and the peripheral for your peripheral's peripheral for Sony.


----------



## Krory (Jun 5, 2012)

This is bullshit.

They were supposed to show DS3.

But they're showing that crappy Platinum game.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 5, 2012)

I'm... really surprised Nintendo spent no time on the new Animal Crossing. It comes out in the same month as NSMB2, if I'm not mistaken. It definitely would've garnered attention.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 5, 2012)

What happens when you combine Eye Toy, Move, Wonderbook, Kinect, Smart Glass, Vitality Sensor, Wii Fit, Wii Mote, and Wii U Pad ?


----------



## Platinum (Jun 5, 2012)

Scorp A Derp said:


> Nintendo Published:
> 
> Luigi's Mansion: Dark Moon
> New Super Mario Bros 2
> ...



No TWEWY 2 .


----------



## Krory (Jun 5, 2012)

Goova said:


> What happens when you combine Eye Toy, Move, Wonderbook



You need to do that just to play a game.


----------



## MakeEmum (Jun 5, 2012)

Wii U compared to Ps4/Xbox 720 is gonna be graphically a generation behind, so the implimatation of the new control scheme is gonna be what puts it apart form Sony's and Microsoft's next consoles, this is the same relationship the Wii has with Ps3/Xbox360, So i'm not worried about it not selling, and at least it's HD so what the Wii U lacks in power can be compensated by art direction and style on their first party and exclusive 3rd without being even further hindled by resolution, thought it looks like it'll be a complimentary/secondary console to a PS4 and/or Xbox 720 like the Wii is to Ps3/Xbox360


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 5, 2012)

Well, if there is a TWEWY 2, they're probably saving it for TGS. I sure hope TGS is a lot better than E3. None of the companies were saved or won, tbh. Nintendo had such an opportunity to rape, but they didn't. They should've gotten Nintendoland out of the way first and spent less than 10 minutes on it, then the dance and music stuff, and then the last 40 minutes would've been entertaining leading up to Pikmin 3's big reveal right at the end.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 5, 2012)

Sounds like it was a lousy E3.



MakeEmum said:


> Wii U compared to Ps4/Xbox 720 is gonna be graphically a generation behind, so the implimatation of the new control scheme is gonna be what puts it apart form Sony's and Microsoft's next consoles, this is the same relationship the Wii has with Ps3/Xbox360, So i'm not worried about it not selling, and at least it's HD so what the Wii U lacks in power can be compensated by art direction and style on their first party and exclusive 3rd without being even further hindled by resolution, thought it looks like it'll be a complimentary/secondary console to a PS4 and/or Xbox 720 like the Wii is to Ps3/Xbox360



That isn't really a bad thing as Microsoft and Sony would merely fight for the position next to the WiiU as they would have in the beginning of last cycle with the wii.


----------



## Phantom Roxas (Jun 5, 2012)

Yeah, Dishonored looks pretty awesome, although I'm not a fan of first-person games.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 5, 2012)

Still not sold on RE 6.


----------



## Petes12 (Jun 5, 2012)

ShadowReij said:


> Sounds like it was a lousy E3.
> 
> 
> 
> That isn't really a bad thing as Microsoft and Sony would merely fight for the position next to the WiiU as they would have in the beginning of last cycle with the wii.



it's a terrible thing, it means the wii u just like the wii before it will have nothing worth playing on it.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 5, 2012)

I don't want to play Chris or Jake. Just Leon. RE6 is a rent.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 5, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> Well, if there is a TWEWY 2, they're probably saving it for TGS. I sure hope TGS is a lot better than E3. None of the companies were saved or won, tbh. Nintendo had such an opportunity to rape, but they didn't. They should've gotten Nintendoland out of the way first and spent less than 10 minutes on it, then the dance and music stuff, and then the last 40 minutes would've been entertaining leading up to Pikmin 3's big reveal right at the end.



TGS is always far far worse than E3 lol. They focus on games that westerners either don't give half a shit about or will never reach america for the most part.


----------



## Krory (Jun 5, 2012)

Game expos have long been the worst for game announcements.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 5, 2012)

Can we stop having E3? Is that possible? I'm sick of it.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 5, 2012)

Petes12 said:


> it's a terrible thing, it means the wii u just like the wii before it will have nothing worth playing on it.



No it means profit regardless if the house buys the new XBOX or ps4. Now whether the software suffers a dry spell like the wii did, that remains to be seen as it depends once again on the third party support, since I don't think either xbox nor ps4 are going to be making a huge jump graphics wise ports should be possible for all three. The issue would come down to exclusives.


----------



## Krory (Jun 5, 2012)

This Scribblenauts game actually looks awesome.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 5, 2012)

You know what, guys, let's not let this shit get us down. E3 sucks and always will suck. We'll be happy again when the big three start announcing cool things.


----------



## MrChubz (Jun 5, 2012)

Platinum said:


> Also everyone please stop with the doom and gloom. Gaming isn't dying, I would bet the lack of games from sony and microsoft is them simply pooling their resources into the next gen. Nintendo though doesn't really have that excuse .



Lets look at past launches.

PS3 games on release in NA (12):
A shovelware flight sim
CoD3 (probably the worst game in the entire CoD series)
Giant Enemy Crab: The Game
Madden
Marvel Ultimate Alliance (was already out on Xbox for a month)
A mech game that didn't get even get a 4/10 on any review sight (IGN, Ganespot, ect...)
Baseball
Hokey
Resistance (at the time it was arguably the only game worth purchasing on PS3)
RIIIIIIDGE RAAAAACEEEEEER!!!
Golf
Tony Hawk

Xbox 360 games on release in NA (20):
AMP3 (aka not SSX)
CoD2 (had been out for months)
Condemned: Criminal Origins (a decent survival horror game from what I've read)
Every Party (Wii Party: 360)
Soccer
Gun (take a guess)
Kameo: Elements of Power (cancelled Gamecube title that was brought back as filler for the 360 release)
Basketball
Basketball again
NFS (back when it was still good)
Hokey
Perfect Dark Zero (a prequel to a forgotten N64 game)
King Kong: The Remake: The Game
Project Gotham Racing (aka I'd rather get NFS)
Quake 4 (had been out for a month)
RIIIIIIIIIIDGE RAAAACEEEEEEEER!!!!
Tetris
Golf
Tony Hawk

I'd say Nintendo is doing pretty well.


----------



## Krory (Jun 5, 2012)

OH MY GOD

A GENTLEMANLY RAPTOR

THAT IS SO AWESOME


----------



## Platinum (Jun 5, 2012)

Krory said:


> Game expos have long been the worst for game announcements.



Most of the good games aren't even at the pressers and on the show floor. That's where expos are valuable.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 5, 2012)

MrChubz said:


> Lets look at past launches.



First of all that has no bearing on this launch and I never said they were pooling resources for launch games only .


----------



## Krory (Jun 5, 2012)

JENNIFER HALE NARRATING SCRIBBLENAUTS!


----------



## EJ (Jun 5, 2012)

I fucking love E3. New games every year


----------



## Kek (Jun 5, 2012)

Underwhelming as hell. The only interesting game I saw was Watch Dogs, and even then the 'gameplay' trailer was all scripted and tailor-made - not actual gameplay at all.


----------



## Krory (Jun 5, 2012)

>GameSpot says Capcom showing off Devil May Cry 3

Lololol.


----------



## MrChubz (Jun 5, 2012)

Platinum said:


> First of all that has no bearing on this launch and I never said they were pooling resources for launch games only .



Yes it does. Launches are all the same. Maybe 1 or 2 games that will be remembered and the rest fillerware. Nintendo is getting held to a mid-gen standard despite launching a new console.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 5, 2012)

If Pikmin 3 is a launch title I'll probably get the WiiU at launch. I've been waiting for that game ever since Pikmin 2.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 5, 2012)




----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 5, 2012)

Wii U has better graphics then PS3 and XBox360, but every game will look like a cartoon in HD.


----------



## hadou (Jun 5, 2012)

Has there been any mention of a next Battlefield game on E3?


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 5, 2012)

There is no next battlefield game yet.


----------



## MrChubz (Jun 5, 2012)

Just play BF3 and pretend it's 4.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 5, 2012)

Krory said:


> *Pretty close,* but the term is "girl wood" and you forgot to mock Uncharted 4 and the peripheral for your peripheral's peripheral for Sony.



good enough for now 

and Goova, gaming will never die bro


----------



## Platinum (Jun 5, 2012)

You got a bunch of expensive battlefield dlc to look forward too .


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 5, 2012)

You guys ready to buy the new Glorified Port Machine from Nintendo?


----------



## dream (Jun 5, 2012)

Goova said:


> You guys ready to buy the new Glorified Port Machine from Nintendo?



I'm ready to never buy the glorified port machine. :33


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 5, 2012)

Will Tekken have blue turtle shells?


----------



## MrChubz (Jun 5, 2012)

I am. I never played Arkham City or Mass Effect 3 so I'm looking forward to it. And I'll have a lot more fun with it then you did because I will have a window into a new universe and Waaaaaaaaaaaaaraaaa Waaaaaraaaaaa.


----------



## Petes12 (Jun 5, 2012)

mass effect should only be played on xbox or pc


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 5, 2012)

MrChubz said:


> I am. I never played Arkham City or Mass Effect 3 so I'm looking forward to it. And I'll have a lot more fun with it then you did because I will have a window into a new universe and Waaaaaaaaaaaaaraaaa Waaaaaraaaaaa.



This is who Nintendo is appealing to. The guy who hasn't played a game not on Wii.


----------



## Petes12 (Jun 5, 2012)

ShadowReij said:


> No it means profit regardless if the house buys the new XBOX or ps4. Now whether the software suffers a dry spell like the wii did, that remains to be seen as it depends once again on the third party support, since I don't think either xbox nor ps4 are going to be making a huge jump graphics wise ports should be possible for all three. The issue would come down to exclusives.



im seeing negligible third party support already for wii u. i fully expect another 'dry spell' aka the entire life of the system.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 5, 2012)

Goova said:


> This is who Nintendo is appealing to. The guy who hasn't played a game not on Wii.



OMG.. its just scary how right you are


----------



## MrChubz (Jun 5, 2012)

Mass Effect 3 isn't on Steam and I hate my Xbox 360 so WiiU it is.


----------



## Petes12 (Jun 5, 2012)

MrChubz said:


> Mass Effect 3 isn't on Steam and I hate my Xbox 360 so WiiU it is.



enjoy the default story full of bad decisions and dead friends :/


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 5, 2012)

I wonder how Darksider 2 will utilize the Pad


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 5, 2012)

Maybe it was a blessing in disguise that my Wii was stolen.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 5, 2012)

360 and ps3 aren't that great it's all brown and grey :I


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 5, 2012)

What's wrong with brown and grey?


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 5, 2012)

MrChubz said:


> I am. I never played Arkham City or Mass Effect 3 so I'm looking forward to it. And I'll have a lot more fun with it then you did because I will have a window into a new universe and Waaaaaaaaaaaaaraaaa Waaaaaraaaaaa.


Same, though I definitely won't buy so close to the release date again.



Petes12 said:


> im seeing negligible third party support already for wii u. i fully expect another 'dry spell' aka the entire life of the system.



We'll see when the other two come out. If all three merely sport the same games by third parties it'll come down to which exclusives you prefer.  Developers should be familiar to it by then. The hardware will sell no doubt.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 5, 2012)

Goova said:


> What's wrong with brown and grey?



I see it everyday when I shit.
Green,greyish,brown what color of shit do you want.


----------



## MrChubz (Jun 5, 2012)

Goova said:


> This is who Nintendo is appealing to. The guy who hasn't played a game not on Wii.



I had a Wii once. I got really bored with it, so I sold it to get a Gaybox 3shitty. To make a long story short, the 'hardcore' console scene is just watered-down PC gaming. The only appeal is a few exclusives, that I don't really miss anyways.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 5, 2012)

lol. The bald guy talking about the 3DS was like "why the fuck do i get 5 minutes?"

Nintendo was like "We have to show off Sing"


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 5, 2012)

you poo grey shit? 
better check up with you physician buddy..


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 5, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> I see it everyday when I shit.
> Green,greyish,brown what color of shit do you want.



Same here. But still you haven't explained what's so wrong about brown and grey?


----------



## MrChubz (Jun 5, 2012)

Petes12 said:


> enjoy the default story full of bad decisions and dead friends :/



From time to time I play J-rpg's so believe me, I'm conditioned for it.


----------



## Krory (Jun 5, 2012)

That Dead Space 3 interview. <3


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 5, 2012)

Goova said:


> lol. The bald guy talking about the 3DS was like "why the fuck do i get 5 minutes?"
> 
> Nintendo was like "We have to show off Sing"


Nintendo:here you go a keryoke mahcneeeeeeeei


----------



## MrChubz (Jun 5, 2012)

Goova said:


> lol. The bald guy talking about the 3DS was like "why the fuck do i get 5 minutes?"
> 
> Nintendo was like "We have to show off Sing"



More like Nintendo was like, "We were paid 7 digits so they could promote this shit on stage, so get the fuck off,"


----------



## hadou (Jun 5, 2012)

It seems Assassin's Creed 3 may be the first game of the series I will buy.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 5, 2012)

Goova too? I think I am shitting wrong stuff


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 5, 2012)

Goova said:


> Same here. But still you haven't explained what's so wrong about brown and grey?



I'm just racist.
You should be to.


----------



## Krory (Jun 5, 2012)

I like ACIII except the stupid naval battles with magick canons.


----------



## MrChubz (Jun 5, 2012)

Goova said:


> Same here. But still you haven't explained what's so wrong about brown and grey?





Good riddance, current gen.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Jun 5, 2012)

Krory said:


> I like ACIII except the stupid naval battles with magick canons.



You make it sound as if it's a major part of the game that you'll continually have to go through.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 5, 2012)

Look at these terrible wii HRPICS



Jak N Blak said:


> You make it sound as if it's a major part of the game that you'll continually have to go through.



... what you thought otherwise?


----------



## Krory (Jun 5, 2012)

Jak N Blak said:


> You make it sound as if it's a major part of the game that you'll continually have to go through.



It's fairly inane to infer that, but I'm not surprised. Guess that'll teach me for disliking something.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Jun 5, 2012)

WELL!

I'll be picking up Far cry 3, AC3, Black ops 2, Fifa 13, HITMAN FUCKING ABSOLUTION and some other games that's already out. BOSS.


----------



## hadou (Jun 5, 2012)

Between Assassin's Creed 3 and The Last of Us, I will save my money for the one that has multiplayer element. Which of these games does?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 5, 2012)

hadou said:


> Between Assassin's Creed 3 and The Last of Us, I will save my money for the one that has multiplayer element. Which of these games does?



Can you even have multiplayer in last of us?
AC has multiplayer before, but it's rather tacked on.
Liek most multiplayer nowadays.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Jun 5, 2012)

bandai has the best conference by far.

TANK TANK TANK


----------



## MakeEmum (Jun 5, 2012)

The last console i owned was a Wii (never owned a Ps3/Xbox360) but that was pawned cause i needed some cash money and I never got it back, now i don't play much games at all though I wanna get back to PC gaming and hopefully the PC can grab hold in the next year or so until Ps4/Xbox720


----------



## Krory (Jun 5, 2012)

God, I want Tomb Raider so bad.


----------



## hadou (Jun 5, 2012)

I won't buy the new Metal Gear game. It just isn't the same without Snake.


----------



## dream (Jun 5, 2012)

Krory said:


> God, I want Tomb Raider so bad.



I want it for all the moaning.


----------



## Krory (Jun 5, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> I want it for all the moaning.



Oh you kids.  Everything sounds like sex to you.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 5, 2012)

hadou said:


> I won't buy the new Metal Gear game. It just isn't the same without Snake.



It's like a mario game without mario, but with luigi instead.


----------



## dream (Jun 5, 2012)

I remember you mentioning the moaning first at last year's E3, Krory.


----------



## Krory (Jun 5, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> I remember you mentioning the moaning first at last year's E3, Krory.



You remember wrong because I was the only one calling people out on talking about how it all sounded sexual.  I was the only one that thought the voice-acting sounded good.


----------



## Krory (Jun 5, 2012)

I was going to do a top 5 and a grade list but the thread has died down, so...  No point.


----------



## hadou (Jun 5, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> It's like a mario game without mario, but with luigi instead.



Talk about poor analogy


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 5, 2012)

hadou said:


> Talk about poor analogy


No it's the perfect one, you just don't see it


----------



## dream (Jun 5, 2012)

Krory said:


> You remember wrong because I was the only one calling people out on talking about how it all sounded sexual.  I was the only one that thought the voice-acting sounded good.



If you say so. 



Krory said:


> I was going to do a top 5 and a grade list but the thread has died down, so...  No point.



Nah, do one.


----------



## scerpers (Jun 5, 2012)

No Gaben. Fucking disgusting. Worst thing in the history of everything. Just some Chet ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".). Fuck him.


----------



## Krory (Jun 5, 2012)

I'd exert too much effort for so little pay-off.  Just to be called a troll.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 5, 2012)

Yeah, Krory, do one.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 5, 2012)

The people who matter won't call you a troll.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 5, 2012)

So anyone got the link for what comes after e3 for nintendo?


Death-kun said:


> The people who matter won't call you a troll.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 5, 2012)

>Web holds up whole car
>street thugs break it within seconds


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 5, 2012)

Nintendo blew this year....


----------



## dream (Jun 5, 2012)

VastoLorDae said:


> Nintendo blew this year....



I really thought that they would have had one of the best conferences in years but they really screwed up.


----------



## EpicBroFist (Jun 5, 2012)

Honestly I think that people hype up these conferences way to much and get disappointed after they finish. 

I was expecting the MS conference to be 2011 crap level, then the conference this year was better and I was satisfied.


----------



## Stalin (Jun 5, 2012)

I am pissed I cant find any decent coverage of E3 on tv anymore. I miss having g4, even though it became a spike ripoff.


----------



## dream (Jun 5, 2012)

Only the Nintendo conference was really hyped, barely anyone expected much out of Sony or Microsoft's conferences this year.  Next year with possible new console reveals those conferences will be hyped.


----------



## EpicBroFist (Jun 5, 2012)

Stalin said:


> I am pissed I cant find any decent coverage of E3 on tv anymore. I miss having g4, even though it became a spike ripoff.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 5, 2012)

Right now for the Wii U if I get it at launch.. ZombiU is my title..


----------



## Krory (Jun 5, 2012)

Score Numbers came from a 1-10 scale where everyone started with a Base Score of 5.

Konami:
Metal Gear Rising: Revengeance (-1)
Castlevania: Lords of Shadow (+1.5)
Zone of the Enders: HD Collection (+1.5)
Metal Gear Solid 25th Anniversary (Mention) (+0.5)
Lots and lots of Frogger. (+0.5)
Total Score: 8 (B)

EA:
Dead Space 3 (+2)
Emphasis on Sports (-2)
UFC partnership (-1 - you essentially closed a THQ studio)
Dana White (-0.5)
Crysis 3 (+0.5)
The Old Republic F2P (+0.5)
Battlefield 3 Premium (-1)
Sim City (+0.5)
Total Score: 4 (D)


Ubisoft:
Flo-Rida (-1)
Rayman Legends (+1)
ZombiU (+1)
Assassin's Creed III (+2.5)
Hosts (-2)
ShootMania (-2)
Watch_Dog (+2.5)
Total Score: 7 (B)


Microsoft:
Halo 4 (+1)
Tomb Raider (+2)
Resident Evil 6 (+2)
Gears of War: Judgment (+0.5)
Splinter Cell: Blacklist (+1)
Call of Duty: Black Ops 2 (-1)
Almost All Games Being Multiplatform (-3)
Kinect Peddling (-3.5)
SmartGlass (+1)
Usher (-2)
Total Score: 3 (D)


Sony:
Beyond (+1)
Lack of Beyond Gameplay (-1)
Ellen Page (+1)
The Last of Us (+2)
God of War: Ascension (-1)
PS All-Stars (-1)
Stats, Stats, Stats, Stats (-2)
PS1 Classics (+1)
Black Ops: Declassified (-1)
Assassin's Creed III: Liberty (+1.5)
Assassin's Creed III Bundle (+0.5)
Wonderbook (-3)
Total Score: 3 (D)


Nintendo:
Miyamoto (+5)
Pikmin 3 (+1)
Luigi's Mansion (+1)
Mario Wii U (+1)
NintendoLand (-4)
Dance and Fitness (-2)
3rd Party Support (+2)
Lego City (+1)
No Zelda or Metroid (-2)
Total Score: 3 (D)


----------



## Krory (Jun 5, 2012)

Though if Ubisoft had shown their actual ZombiU gameplay at their conference instead of a cinematic trailer, I probably would've scored it higher.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 5, 2012)

Konami wins fatality.


----------



## Krory (Jun 5, 2012)

And I left FarCry 3 out because I'm not interested in the game, but I don't hate it so it would not be fair.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 5, 2012)

Around the internet a lot of love for ZombiU.. I like that


----------



## EJ (Jun 5, 2012)

FUCK YEAH NEW HEAVY RAIN


AAAAWWWWWW YEEEEEEEEAHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## Krory (Jun 5, 2012)

ZombiU looks amazing so it's no surprise. I just wish, again, they would change that damn name.

Also I give Nintendo +9 for Zombie Reggie.

-9 for Miyamoto being a dick and faking-out throwing the Pikmin plush.


----------



## dream (Jun 5, 2012)

I really hate the Wii U name and adding a U to the names of various games is even worse.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 5, 2012)

I think the name sucks too but U means Wii U and Ubisoft I guess? so yeah lol


----------



## Krory (Jun 5, 2012)

It means "U will buy this game or Reggie will eat your fucking brains."


----------



## dream (Jun 5, 2012)

Reggie's zombie face was awesome.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 5, 2012)

Krory, show me where you saw in-game gamplay for Zombie U


----------



## Rukia (Jun 5, 2012)

The Resident Evil 6 trailer was badass.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 5, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> Krory, show me where you saw in-game gamplay for Zombie U


 stop being lazy and check the official thread!!


----------



## Krory (Jun 5, 2012)

Do the smart thing and check the ZombiU game thread. Malving just posted a link to it a few minutes ago. It was on GT hours ago.

Also you know a surefire way to save humanity?

Execute every friend in the Ubisoft conference that put their hands up when Flo Rida told them to.


----------



## EJ (Jun 5, 2012)

Assassins creed looks good.


----------



## Krory (Jun 5, 2012)

Also I think they spent as little time as possible showing Sam Fisher's face in the cinematic trailer for Splinter Cell, hoping people wouldn't realize he looks EXACTLY like Commander Shepard.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 5, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> stop being lazy and check the official thread!!





^ You people



MAYBE I DON'T WANT TO! 


But i did anyway 

Now that i look at it, it does look pretty cool. Not in a "wow this is a next gen experience" type of way. But it's different in that it reminds me of a cross between I am alive, L4d and Demon's Souls.

Just in that unforgiving type of way in that you have to go back to the nexus after every death and loose everything after a certain point of no return. Very interesting.  But unfortunately i'm not seeing anything that could not be done on other consoles that i would have liked to see from a supposedly unique machine like this.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 5, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> ^ You people
> 
> 
> 
> ...



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vKXB9dhmkyw[/YOUTUBE]

I really like the concept of the game.. Really hype about, the more I know about it. I don't remember the last time I was excited it for a Ubisoft game..


----------



## dream (Jun 5, 2012)

Day-Z needs to come out for the Wii U.


----------



## Krory (Jun 5, 2012)

I think the uses for the tablet in that game are perfect.

Zooming for scopes.

Various scanners.

Inventory management and maps.

And I liked the concept of instead of the game changing having to zoom in on, say, a keypad it just shows up on the tablet as well.

Just a start of what can be done with the peripheral and a clear demonstration of a good start. Ubisoft, surprisingly, gets it.


----------



## dream (Jun 5, 2012)

There wasn't a single bullshit use for the touchscreen in that game.  Really liking zoomed scopes being on the touchscreen.  Hopefully other developers will take notice for their own games.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 5, 2012)

Ubisoft getting praises from us? the world is ending confirmed lol


----------



## Krory (Jun 5, 2012)

Yeah, I just looked at what I typed and started crying and cutting myself.


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Jun 5, 2012)

Wii U? More like Pee U!

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!

Seriously though, Nintendo needs to fire their "VP of Naming Stuff". ZombiU is only the beginning.


----------



## Velocity (Jun 5, 2012)

I don't get why people are only _now_ taking note of dual screen gaming and the awesomeness it confers - Nintendo has been doing this sort of thing for nearly 10 years. Or did you guys already forget the GC-GBA connectivity that everything from Wind Waker to Crystal Chronicles had?


----------



## Krory (Jun 5, 2012)

Or fire Ubisoft's VP of Naming Shit.


----------



## Krory (Jun 5, 2012)

Velocity said:


> I don't get why people are only _now_ taking note of dual screen gaming and the awesomeness it confers - Nintendo has been doing this sort of thing for nearly 10 years. Or did you guys already forget the GC-GBA connectivity that everything from Wind Waker to Crystal Chronicles had?



I talk about it when it's relevant.


----------



## Velocity (Jun 5, 2012)

Krory said:


> I talk about it when it's relevant.



It wasn't just relevant back then, it was _revolutionary_.


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Jun 5, 2012)

I found it funny that no one talked about how Sony is implementing a patch for LBP2 that basically makes the Vita a Wii U remote.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 5, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> Krory, show me where you saw in-game gamplay for Zombie U



[YOUTUBE]fjH3pjwVeXA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Amuro (Jun 5, 2012)

Semiotic Sacrilege said:


> I found it funny that no one talked about how Sony is implementing a patch for LBP2 that basically makes the Vita a Wii U remote.



probably because nobody cares, there's not nearly enough Vita owners for this to matter


----------



## Krory (Jun 5, 2012)

Velocity said:


> It wasn't just relevant back then, it was _revolutionary_.



You act like that's something NEW for Nintendo.

Get on the train. 

Nintendo doing revolutionary is like M$ and $ony riding their coat-tails.


----------



## hadou (Jun 5, 2012)

Do you guys think the next generation consoles will be announced next year?


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 5, 2012)

I can't wait to see what kind of announcements are made after E3. This E3 sucked (what a surprise!) but a lot of the games we get excited for aren't even announced at E3 anymore. I'd rate this E3 as just okay. Nothing too great, everyone had 1-3 games that are worth tracking (I'm only including WiiU games for Nintendo as of now, not 3DS games, and lolVita has no games though I really wish it did). It would've been terrible if we got a shitload of nothing, but at least we got something.

Also, Krory, I mostly agree with your scoring, except I would, personally, make Nintendo a D+/C- just because of Pikmin 3 and, to a lesser extent, ZombiU.

And also, a bad scoring doesn't mean bad games IMO. It just means not enough good games. Pikmin 3 was what I really wanted from Nintendo and I got it.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 5, 2012)

hadou said:


> Do you guys think the next generation consoles will be announced next year?



Maybe microsoft.
Sony won't be having one anytime soon.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 5, 2012)

This is what e3 is for gifs.


----------



## dream (Jun 5, 2012)

hadou said:


> Do you guys think the next generation consoles will be announced next year?



I do expect both companies to announce new consoles next year.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 5, 2012)

I think Microsoft might show their next gen console at next year's E3, but I doubt Sony will.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 5, 2012)

I have doubts about Sony next year, it could happen but they can't afford a lost profit console. THEY CAN'T but hey they can be crazy and go for it.


----------



## dream (Jun 5, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> I have doubts about Sony next year, it could happen but they can't afford a lost profit console. THEY CAN'T but hey they can be crazy and go for it.



Why would they have to lose money on the PS4?


----------



## hadou (Jun 5, 2012)

Nice. Hope someone else will make it funnier


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 5, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Why would they have to lose money on the PS4?


 because they are going to try to outclass M$, and they can afford a super powerful console and lose money with it and put it on sale for a good price on the market. Can Sony do that? no imo. Now I am one of those guys who believe Sony is going to play safe with the PS4 and it is not going to be a huge jump power wise like people think and they are going to profit with it at launch.. Call me crazy


----------



## hadou (Jun 5, 2012)

I think the PS4 will be a "win or go home" deal for Sony; I do not think the company can afford more fuck ups.


----------



## Krory (Jun 5, 2012)

That Sony gif was the most perfect thing I have ever seen.


----------



## dream (Jun 5, 2012)

All that depends on Microsoft making a console that they would sell at a loss, such a thing isn't really necessary.  Besides, I doubt that Sony will try to outclass Microsoft this time around.  Be in the same general vicinity?  Yes.  Much of what made the PS4 so expensive isn't really a big factor now so even if they do go for a new console that they will have to sell at a loss it won't be as much as it was for the PS3.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 5, 2012)

Wtf? Nintendo is having a round table this year? The day is save.. Games are revealed there. "Brawl" "Zelda" etc... I am happy is back.. 

*Reminder: Nintendo roundtable in an hour*

Nintendo?s second E3-related event of the day begins in an hour. The company?s developer roundtables have been an annual tradition, and they usually bring along some interesting news. No idea if there will be any revelations this year, but we previously found out about Pikmin 3 and received the first piece of Skyward Sword concept art from the same event.

I?ll keep my eye out on anything interesting coming from the roundtable and will be sure to post it on NE.



there is hope


----------



## dream (Jun 5, 2012)

I'm not getting too excited about this.


----------



## Krory (Jun 5, 2012)

Reggie: Your bodies were not ready for what we really had in store, so we have to do it at the round table.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 5, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> I'm not getting too excited about this.



I know Eternal but but... maybe something good is going to come out from this?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 5, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## dream (Jun 5, 2012)

Krory said:


> Reggie: Your bodies were not ready for what we really had in store, so we have to do it at the round table.



My body was body but it was ready for the wrong thing.  



Malvingt2 said:


> I know Eternal but but... maybe something good is going to come out from this?



It's possible but I refuse to get my hopes up especially after Nintendo's conference.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 5, 2012)

:rofl

Love it. 

Just saw microsoft's conference, ow.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 5, 2012)

I'm not getting my hopes up... but, honestly, I don't see how it could get worse, unless they start talking about Hello Kitty U or something.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 5, 2012)

The only bad thing about the round table that it is live blog and if any game is revealed we have to wait for the media to up loaded the videos to their sites..


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 5, 2012)




----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 5, 2012)

^^This is essentially what happened.


----------



## hadou (Jun 5, 2012)

This sums up E3 this year.


----------



## dream (Jun 5, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> The only bad thing about the round table that it is live blog and if any game is revealed we have to wait for the media to up loaded the videos to their sites..



If I remember correctly I heard something about it being uploaded at 2:30 AM EST.


----------



## Krory (Jun 5, 2012)

Gifs would be nice if more people posted decent ones.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 5, 2012)

> A Nintendo representative has said that the company intends to ship Wii U in white, but not in black. The black version will be coming at a later date ? sometime in the future ? as far as we can tell.


  why?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 5, 2012)

Krory said:


> Gifs would be nice if more people posted decent ones.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 5, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> If I remember correctly I heard something about it being uploaded at 2:30 AM EST.


 ohh ok.. so Live blog and then Nintendo is going to up loaded for us to watch? different than past years.


----------



## dream (Jun 5, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> ohh ok.. so Live blog and then Nintendo is going to up loaded for us to watch? different than past years.



Actually, that information might be wrong as it was from a few days ago.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 5, 2012)

Ubisoft is the Knight, Nintendo, MS and Sony are what the hammer is smashing


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 5, 2012)

I thought their developer discussion was going to be at 2:30 AM? Not this roundtable that we're just hearing about.


----------



## dream (Jun 5, 2012)

Can't wait for the UE4 footage.  It will be 30 mins right Inu?



Death-kun said:


> I thought their developer discussion was going to be at 2:30 AM? Not this roundtable that we're just hearing about.



Oh, the roundtable is different?  Lame.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 5, 2012)

Yeah round table is different...Live blog ready


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 5, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Can't wait for the UE4 footage.  It will be 30 mins right Inu?



yesss...june 7th, 1AM ET


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 5, 2012)

> A Nintendo representative has said that the company intends to ship Wii U in white, but not in black. The black version will be coming at a later date – sometime in the future – as far as we can tell.



Why? I get it that the black one would attract more dust but it's so fucking sexy. WHY?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 5, 2012)

Guys check ZombiU thread... now is getting praise from the Media..even tho is IGN lol


----------



## Krory (Jun 5, 2012)

Is it sad that I could not give a darn less about UE4?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 5, 2012)

Krory said:


> Is it sad that I could not give a darn less about UE4?



Not sad or surprising considering you Krory 

Hell i can understand to an extent. Its just a game engine after all 

But for me, i'm excited by all this tech stuff, witnessing what'll be a portion of the skeleton for the next generation


----------



## Krory (Jun 5, 2012)

We already know enough about it, though, and it won't be utilized truly for quite some time.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 5, 2012)

Link to live blog for round table:  and Nintendo is going to have a second one tomorrow about Wii U online it seem


----------



## dream (Jun 5, 2012)

Krory said:


> Is it sad that I could not give a darn less about UE4?



Not at all. It's just a game engine that only handles stuff like AI, graphics effects, ease of development and so on.  Unimportant stuff at best.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 5, 2012)

Krory said:


> We already know enough about it, though, and it won't be utilized truly for quite some time.



We know its an engine sure. But we don't know how it runs, how it plays. The actual cogs in motion 

Considering that the full engine won't be done till sometime in 2014, its even more enticing to see how everything pulls together to form a completed product that is then utilized by a multitude of developers for different purposes and agendas.

This kinds of stuff gets me so hyped


----------



## dream (Jun 5, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> We know its an engine sure. But we don't know how it runs, how it plays. The actual cogs in motion
> 
> Considering that the full engine won't be done till sometime in 2014, its even more enticing to see how everything pulls together to form a completed product that is then utilized by a multitude of developers for different purposes and agendas.
> 
> This kinds of stuff gets me so hyped



And it will offer us a hint as to what we can effect from next gen consoles, that always intrigues me.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 5, 2012)

> “We’re all about surprises. We will show that game when it’s ready. At the right time. Close to when it’s going to be launched. It’s not there yet. But Mr. Miyamoto still has his roundtable to do, so maybe you’ll see. Maybe you might get that surprise after all…If you look at how Mr. Miyamoto has interacted in our press conferences, it’s been a wide range — everything from making an appearance at the end in 2004 to being on hand to do a demo. This year, given all the content that we had, we thought it would be best for him to go in-depth with a handful of games during his developer’s roundtable and that’s what he’s going to do later today…Again, we’re always trying to surprise you. So we’ll see.”


– Reggie Fils-Aime

Do not toy with me Reggie!! btw it seem the round table is delayed.


----------



## dream (Jun 5, 2012)

What game are they talking about?


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 5, 2012)

Don't let us down, Shiggy. You're still awesome if you do, though.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 5, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> What game are they talking about?


 my gut feeling, Miyamoto new IP... but who knows?


----------



## dream (Jun 5, 2012)

A new IP would be lovely if it isn't a casual game.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 5, 2012)

Well, Miyamoto _was_ saying he was working on some projects of his own...  
I hope it is a new IP.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 5, 2012)

Ok started it.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 5, 2012)

"In groundbreaking news, Monster Hunter 4 confirmed for the 3DS _and_ WiiU, coming to your North American stores holiday 2012"


... A guy can dream, right?


----------



## dream (Jun 5, 2012)

> Get ready for more nintendoland!



I should stop reading.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 5, 2012)

lol they kicked the event with Nintendo Land. smh lol  anyway crap first I guess


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 5, 2012)

I do feel like Nintendoland has the potential to be really fun, like a better version of Wii Sports featuring all the coolest Nintendo franchises, but they should stop spending so much time on it.

At least they're doing it first. They should've done it first during the main conference as well to get it out of the way.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 5, 2012)

Could at least tell us how the themed games are.


----------



## dream (Jun 5, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Could at least tell us how the themed games are.



The less information about Nintendoland that makes it to my notice the better I will feel.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 5, 2012)

I wonder if Nintendoland will be bundled with the WiiU like Wii Sports was with the Wii? I kinda don't see Nintendoland being a standalone game, it just doesn't give me that vibe.


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 5, 2012)

Nintendoland should just be inside the Wii U when you buy it.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 5, 2012)

Nintendo is really pushing Nintendo Land. over 20 minutes on the round table.. wow


----------



## dream (Jun 5, 2012)

That's because Nintendo barely has anything else to show.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 5, 2012)

Eguchi says he hates when people go on message boards to complain about games they haven't played. You tell 'em, Eguchi-san.  lololol


----------



## dream (Jun 5, 2012)

> Find and mark posts you consider to be spoiler. Nintendo will then review the content



Heh, whoever will be doing this will be hating their job(s) soon enough.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 5, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Heh, whoever will be doing this will be hating their job(s) soon enough.



NINTENDO POLICE!!!


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 5, 2012)

F ZERO


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 5, 2012)

Eguchi-san is watching Preet.  Who seems to be the only one who vehemently hates Nintendoland...


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jun 5, 2012)

Omg, did it just mention F-zero?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 5, 2012)

Lmao!! Nintendo trolling fans with F-Zero.. smh lol


----------



## dream (Jun 5, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> NINTENDO POLICE!!!



Worst job that one can have.



Death-kun said:


> Eguchi-san is watching Preet.  Who seems to be the only one who vehemently hates Nintendoland...



Eguchi shouldn't make shitty games.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 5, 2012)

Poor f zero only gets a mingame


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 5, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> Eguchi-san is watching Preet.  Who seems to be the only one who vehemently hates Nintendoland...



Link plox
"If u keep dying in a certain area, the game will ask how you feel about it." trolol


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 5, 2012)

Still, though, at least this means Nintendo hasn't forgotten about F-Zero...


----------



## dream (Jun 5, 2012)

> If u keep dying in a certain area, the game will ask how you feel about it.



Nintendo sure is nice in giving people a quick way to bitch about a game/particular section.


----------



## dream (Jun 5, 2012)

If I had that feature in the Water Temple in OoT Nintendo would have banned me from using it.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 5, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> If I had that feature in the Water Temple in OoT Nintendo would have banned me from using it.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 5, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> If I had that feature in the Water Temple in OoT Nintendo would have banned me from using it.



Pretty sure alot of people have, but then there was Navi who would've bugged you about it.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 5, 2012)

Detailing the game's multiplayer elements now. Boost mode - which lets the GamePad player create platforms for others to jump on

This allows anyone to jump in and help other (younger, for instance) players complete a level

You can also use it to hinder other players, from what I played earlier. Don't think that's what they intended though, haha.

Boost Mode only works if you work together

Star Coins are back in New Super Mario Bros. U


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 5, 2012)

Nintendo unsure of how nintendoland will be sold. This was in reference to the game possibly being a pack-in

God pack that shit in. smh


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 5, 2012)

It will be a pack in. A very fun pack in.


----------



## dream (Jun 5, 2012)

A pack in that will never see any use from me.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 5, 2012)

Wow Nintendo is going to watch Miiverse.. oh shit lol Nintendo Police!!


----------



## dream (Jun 5, 2012)

I would be surprised if they didn't, Mal.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 5, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> Wow Nintendo is going to watch Miiverse.. oh shit lol Nintendo Police!!



Nintendo becoming mods? Uh oh. 

Yeah, they ought to pack it.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 5, 2012)

Preet is on hate patrol today it seems.


----------



## dream (Jun 5, 2012)

> Nintendo is interested in making games for people that love games, not just casual players



Prove it, Nintendo.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 5, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> I would be surprised if they didn't, Mal.


 yeah I am not shocked. I was the one who pointed out Sunday that how is Nintendo going to keep that safe for kids in general.. Reason why I said FC's were coming back but Nintendo is going to take care of that their self


----------



## dream (Jun 5, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> Preet is on hate patrol today it seems.



I had considerable hopes for Nintendo.  Hopes built on fond childhood memories of Mario, GoldenEye, Perfect Dark, A Link to the Past, Majora's Mask, OoT along with many many other games.  All those wonderful hopes were stomped on without a care.  Nintendo has much to answer for.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 5, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> Preet is on hate patrol today it seems.



Who is that?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 5, 2012)

Btw right now they are in a Q&A section.. I wonder if Miyamoto is going to reveal the damn new IP after... >.<


----------



## dream (Jun 5, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Who is that?



I'm preet. :byakuya


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 5, 2012)

But, Preet, you really couldn't have been expecting an announcement for a WiiU Zelda, right?  Skyward Sword came out in November of last year. And Twilight Princess came out 5 years before that. A Zelda WiiU will come, but not this early. Though I do understand your sentiment with Mario... I really wanted something like Super Mario Universe or something. A large scale Mario game, though NSMBU still looks to be fun.

I'm expecting a lot of those awesome announcements to happen outside of E3, because they WILL happen, it's just a matter of when.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 5, 2012)

Hey I understand Eternal.. today Nintendo crushed us like nothing. I am not going to forget this day.. Imaging this E3 without ZombiU?


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 5, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> Hey I understand Eternal.. today Nintendo crushed us like nothing. I am not going to forget this day.. Imaging this E3 without ZombiU?



Pikmin 3 

Game of the year all years.


----------



## dream (Jun 5, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> But, Preet, you really couldn't have been expecting an announcement for a WiiU Zelda, right?  Skyward Sword came out in November of last year. And Twilight Princess came out 5 years before that. A Zelda WiiU will come, but not this early. Though I do understand your sentiment with Mario... I really wanted something like Super Mario Universe or something. A large scale Mario game, though NSMBU still looks to be fun.
> 
> I'm expecting a lot of those awesome announcements to happen outside of E3, because they WILL happen, it's just a matter of when.



I wasn't expecting a new Zelda announcement at all, I just wanted an awesome presentation filled with wonderful new games.  A console that I could see myself getting and spending hours and hours playing.  I didn't get that.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 5, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> Pikmin 3
> 
> Game of the year all years.


 your Pikmin love is strong lol


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 5, 2012)

I guess I understand what you mean. 

... There's always next year? 

I'm more looking forward to announcements in the coming months.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 5, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> I guess I understand what you mean.
> 
> ... There's always next year?
> 
> _*I'm more looking forward to announcements in the coming months*_.


 me too, I know they are going hold events for the Wii U and the Launch line up is going to be different for sure. I better see the Retro game and Monolith Soft one soon or else..


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 5, 2012)

Let us keep our hopes up, Malvin. 



Malvingt2 said:


> your Pikmin love is strong lol



Oh, yes, it is. Very much so.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jun 5, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> I wasn't expecting a new Zelda announcement at all, I just wanted an awesome presentation filled with wonderful new games.  A console that I could see myself getting and spending hours and hours playing.  I didn't get that.



Doesn't mean a future announcement for AAA titles ain't gonna happen.


----------



## dream (Jun 5, 2012)

Well, that roundtable was worthless when it came to interesting information.



Death-kun said:


> I guess I understand what you mean.
> 
> ... There's always next year?
> 
> I'm more looking forward to announcements in the coming months.



True but I'm not getting my hopes up now.  If Nintendo does something awesome and wows me then that would be wonderful but if it doesn't I wouldn't care.  I've done with being disappointed in Nintendo.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 5, 2012)

Believe me, I really hated it the Nintendo conference because I though I was going to see more content specially from Nintendo & Co...... I calmed down and watched/Read stuff for ZombiU


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 5, 2012)

I dunno what is going on but the Round Table is not over lol.. No media have update it.. weird maybe watching videos?


Edit: Is over? I am confused..


----------



## dream (Jun 5, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> I dunno what is going on but the Round Table is not over lol.. No media have update it.. weird maybe watching videos?



Gonintendo posted the following image:



I'm assuming that it is finished due to the "Thank you for reading today" message.


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 5, 2012)

Seems like every year i get more and more disappointed with E3 and video games in general. I find my pleasure in being an old ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) and playing outdated games on my old consoles.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 5, 2012)

wow Nintendo had an horrible round table too?  wth is going on?


----------



## dream (Jun 5, 2012)

S.A.F said:


> Seems like every year i get more and more disappointed with E3 and video games in general. I find my pleasure in being an old ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) and playing outdated games on my old consoles.



I find pleasure in playing old PC games these days.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 5, 2012)

Whelp the gaming fad has finally died out.


----------



## EpicBroFist (Jun 5, 2012)

S.A.F said:


> Seems like every year i get more and more disappointed with E3 and video games in general. I find my pleasure in being an old ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) and playing outdated games on my old consoles.





I actually enjoyed it


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 5, 2012)

I am tired, I am going to bed crying like a little baby. Not waiting for the 2:30 am stuff..


----------



## First Tsurugi (Jun 5, 2012)

Oy vey this was a long day.

Ubisoft wins E3.

Everybody else sucked.

Gaming is dead.


----------



## EpicBroFist (Jun 5, 2012)

Aside from Ubisoft, Bethesda had some really amazing content. 

Did any other company have a good E3?


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 5, 2012)

Gaming isn't dead, E3 just fucking sucks. Like every year.


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 5, 2012)

EpicBroFist said:


> I actually enjoyed it



   That was great.


----------



## dream (Jun 5, 2012)

EpicBroFist said:


> Aside from Ubisoft, Bethesda had some really amazing content.
> 
> Did any other company have a good E3?



What did Bethesda have?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 5, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> Gaming isn't dead, E3 just fucking sucks. Like every year.



It sucked to much this time it went to far and created a suck hole that finished off sony, then killed Nintendo, and then after eating Nintendo and sony's hearts eat Microsoft and proceeded to decimate what remained.


----------



## hadou (Jun 5, 2012)

E3 sucked this year. Nintendo sucked, and Sony blew it with Wonderbook. 2012 is a bad year for gaming, but on the plus side, 2013 is looking good.


----------



## dream (Jun 5, 2012)

I remember when I first heard of E3 way back in 1999, it seemed like the coolest thing ever.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 5, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> It sucked to much this time it went to far and created a suck hole that finished off sony, then killed Nintendo, and then after eating Nintendo and sony's hearts eat Microsoft and proceeded to decimate what remained.



That's deep, yo.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 5, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> I remember when I first heard of E3 way back in 1999, it seemed like the coolest thing ever.



[YOUTUBE]laAOkErYSug[/YOUTUBE]


Death-kun said:


> That's deep, yo.



I know would make a good game right?


----------



## EpicBroFist (Jun 5, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> What did Bethesda have?



Skyrim DLC 

The new Vampire stuff is just amazing.....



Also, Dishonored....


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 5, 2012)

Ha DLC.
When you can do mods?


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 5, 2012)

Hey, everyone, let's look on the bright side. 3DS is getting some pretty awesome stuff soon.


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 5, 2012)

hadou said:


> E3 sucked this year. Nintendo sucked, and Sony blew it with Wonderbook. 2012 is a bad year for gaming, but on the plus side, 2013 is looking good.



Seems like every years been a bad year for gaming ever since 2009.


----------



## Krory (Jun 5, 2012)

Lololol.

Some people are so emo it's pathetic.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 5, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]3qqBlNQgby4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## dream (Jun 5, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> [YOUTUBE]laAOkErYSug[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 5, 2012)

Krory said:


> Lololol.
> 
> Some people are so emo it's pathetic.



Malvin and I are optimistic. 

Everyone else is in the kingdom of gloom and doom.  Except for UR, he seems pretty neutral.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jun 5, 2012)

MrChubz said:


> Lets look at past launches.
> 
> PS3 games on release in NA (12):
> A shovelware flight sim
> ...


Mr. Chubs owning in this thread. To add onto this, heres the PS2's launch list:

 Armored Core 2 (Agetec, Action) 
DOA2: Hardcore (Tecmo, Fighting) 
Dynasty Warriors 2 (Koei, Action) 
ESPN International Track and Field (Konami, Sports) 
ESPN X-Games Snowboarding (Konami, Sports)
Eternal Ring (Agetec, RPG) 
Evergrace (Agetec, RPG) 
FantaVision (SCEI, Puzzle)
Gun Griffon Blaze (Working Designs, Action)
Kessen (EA, Adventure) 
Madden NFL 2001 (EA, Sports) 
Midnight Club (Rockstar, Racing) 
Moto GP (Namco, Racing)
NHL 2001 (EA, Sports) 
Orphen (Activision, RPG)
Q-Ball Billiards Master (Take-Two Interactive, Simulation) 
Ready 2 Rumble Boxing: Round 2 (Midway, Sports)
Ridge Racer V (Namco, Racing) 
Silent Scope (Konami, Shooter)
Smuggler's Run (Rockstar, Racing-Adventure) 
SSX (EA, Sports) 
Street Fighter EX3 (Capcom, Fighting) 
Summoner (THQ, RPG) 
Swing Away (Paradise Golf in Japan) (EA, Sports) 
Tekken Tag Tournament (Namco, fighting) 
TimeSplitters (Eidos, First-Person Shooter) 
Unreal Tournament (Infogrames, First-Person Shooter)
Wild Wild Racing (Interplay, Racing)
X-Squad (EA, Action) 


If the system considered to have the greatest library of all time didn't have a strong launch line-up people are really being unrealistic with what was shown for the Wii U.


----------



## hadou (Jun 5, 2012)

The thing that bothered me a little was the fact that if you tuned in to Spiketv or G4, they talked about E3 like it was the best ever. I know it is their job to put on a good show, but damn it, there is such a thing as stretching shit too much.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 5, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> Malvin and I are optimistic.
> 
> Everyone else is in the kingdom of gloom and doom.  Except for UR, he seems pretty neutral.


I'm not really let down because I have no money to begin with or will for a while


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jun 5, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> Malvin and I are optimistic.
> 
> Everyone else is in the kingdom of gloom and doom.  Except for UR, he seems pretty neutral.



Hey aren't i relevant too?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 5, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> Hey aren't i relevant too?



Your name is too hard to remember.


----------



## Krory (Jun 5, 2012)

"Waaah, waaah, 2012 is a bad year for gaming."

>Borderlands 2
>Resident Evil 6
>Lollipop Chainsaw
>Lego Batman 2 and LOTR
>Spec Ops: The Line
>Amazing Spider-Man
>Guild Wars 2
>Darksiders II
>FarCry 3
>Epic Mickey 2
>Dishonored
>XCOM: Enemy Unknown
>MOH: Warfighter
>Assassin's Creed III
>Halo 4
>Hitman: Absolution
>Crysis 3

And that's not including the stuff that already came out in 2012.


----------



## Krory (Jun 5, 2012)

"OMFG, IT'S THE DEATH OF GAMING, GAMING IS OVER... WITH ALL OF THIS COOL GAMES COMING OUT."


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 5, 2012)

Sorry, Senju, I forgot you were here, I thought you were mostly in the WiiU thread. 



Krory said:


> "Waaah, waaah, 2012 is a bad year for gaming."
> 
> >Borderlands 2
> >Resident Evil 6
> ...



And not including the Nintendo stuff.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 5, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> [YOUTUBE]3qqBlNQgby4[/YOUTUBE]



Ironically the dude was right and Nintendo stayed third place for 2 generations after that


----------



## First Tsurugi (Jun 5, 2012)

Krory said:


> "Waaah, waaah, 2012 is a bad year for gaming."
> 
> >Borderlands 2
> >Resident Evil 6
> ...



Out of that list there are maybe two or three games that interest me.

It doesn't help that a bunch of big name releases got delayed till next year.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jun 5, 2012)

So guys, on a scale of 1-10 how do you rate this year's E3?



> Sorry, Senju, I forgot you were here, I thought you were mostly in the WiiU thread.



No biggie.


----------



## dream (Jun 5, 2012)

Krory said:


> "OMFG, IT'S THE DEATH OF GAMING, GAMING IS OVER... WITH ALL OF THIS COOL GAMES COMING OUT."



PC Gaming has been dead for a few years, console gaming will soon follow.  

iOS gaming is the future.


----------



## Krory (Jun 5, 2012)

And then 2013 is already showing some great stuff. 

>DmC (though I'm the only man in the world that will buy it)
>Dead Space 3
>Tomb Raider
>Elder Scrolls: Online
>Splinter Cell: Blacklist
>Rainbow 6: Patriots (why was this not at E3?!)
>BioShock Infinite
>Aliens: Colonial Marines
>Metro Last Light
>The Last Of Us

That's a Hell of a start.


----------



## Krory (Jun 5, 2012)

Though then I seem to be the only person in the world that can acknowledge that games I'm not interested in have the potential of being great games.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Jun 5, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> So guys, on a scale of 1-10 how do you rate this year's E3?



5/10

Weak show, nothing really impressive.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 5, 2012)

Krory said:


> Though then I seem to be the only person in the world that can acknowledge that games I'm not interested in have the potential of being great games.



You're wrong, only the games I love to death are worth anything and anything less is a waste of money and time.


----------



## Naruto (Jun 5, 2012)

OH MY GOD

WATCH DOGS


----------



## dream (Jun 5, 2012)

Naruto said:


> OH MY GOD
> 
> WATCH DOGS



Someone seems to really have loved all that walking around.


----------



## Krory (Jun 5, 2012)

The conferences: 4/10.

Everything else: 9/10. Showed a lot of great stuff from Dead Space 3, new Splinter Cell, Tomb Raider, Gears: Judgment, Dishonored, DmC, Amazing Spider-Man, ZombiU, Watch_Dogs, Star Wars 1313, Resident Evil 6, Castlevania stuff, Halo 4 (a Halo that actually interests me for once). There's very little I expected to see that wasn't there - more from Lords of Shadow 2 and Rainbow 6: Patriots, but then there might be more to come in the coming days. It feels like there's some I'm forgetting to mention. And then stuff few people care about that I really enjoyed, like Lego LOTR as an example.


----------



## EpicBroFist (Jun 5, 2012)

Is it just me or does Fable Kinect remind you of Sorcery for the Ps Move (Magic, story, atmosphere)...

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ooG8SDsvbH8&feature=g-all-u[/YOUTUBE]

Also doesn't look as horrible as I thought it would.


----------



## Naruto (Jun 5, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Someone seems to really have loved all that walking around.



Yup, I did


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 5, 2012)

Amazing spiderman kinda disappointed me.


EpicBroFist said:


> Is it just me or does Fable Kinect remind you of Sorcery for the Ps Move (Magic, story, atmosphere)...
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ooG8SDsvbH8&feature=g-all-u[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Also doesn't look as horrible as I thought it would.



waggle to win.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 5, 2012)

I guess that's TWO next gen engines we have to look out for  its good that Square is taking lessons on this gen in order to prepare for next gen. Nobody wants to wait 6 years for a game SE


----------



## Kek (Jun 5, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> You're wrong, only the games I love to death are worth anything and anything less is a waste of money and time.



You elitist bastard.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 5, 2012)

IF we are still around for next next gen I won't know what to expect.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 5, 2012)

Come at me, Kek.


----------



## Krory (Jun 5, 2012)

Don't expect anything from next gen.


----------



## dream (Jun 5, 2012)

Naruto said:


> Yup, I did



All we now need is a breathing simulator. 

In all seriousness the game looks all kinds of awesome especially everything after the player caused that car crash.  Really glad that it is on the PC.



Inuhanyou said:


> I guess that's TWO next gen engines we have to look out for  its good that Square is taking lessons on this gen in order to prepare for next gen. Nobody wants to wait 6 years for a game SE


----------



## First Tsurugi (Jun 5, 2012)

This gen was really hard on Japanese developers. Hopefully they'll cope better during this transition.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 5, 2012)

Next gen will be the death of gaming.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 6, 2012)

I expect lots of coolness. But we've got to be realistic about it  with this gen, came lots of challenges and "changes" to the market  its been 7 years..


----------



## Naruto (Jun 6, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> All we now need is a breathing simulator.
> 
> In all seriousness the game looks all kinds of awesome especially everything after the player caused that car crash.  Really glad that it is on the PC.



Listen just because the guy spent most of his time walking doesn't mean I will 

Who am I kidding? I wanna see that coat flowing in the rain


----------



## dream (Jun 6, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> Next gen will be the death of gaming.



Perhaps but that doesn't have to be the case.  If next-gen engines allow games to be made quickly then that would go a long way towards keeping costs for games down.  I know that UE4 promises to cutoff months or even a year+ off of the development time of a game due to how easy it is to use.  That's a lot of money that won't have to be spent to pay salaries and so on.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 6, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


>



I know right? 

I think its telling that SE actually had to work in tandem with _Visual Works_ their CGI studio to make this engine. They never had to ever do that beforehand, on the assumption that CGI graphics would always be so far ahead of in game graphics.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 6, 2012)

I was joking, Preet, but it's interesting to know that about UE4, I didn't know that before.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Jun 6, 2012)

Anything to cut development costs.

They're so bloated right now it's ridiculous.


----------



## Corran (Jun 6, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> So guys, on a scale of 1-10 how do you rate this year's E3?



E3 isn't over yet. But if were to rate the conferences I'd just say they were boring with a few bright spots.


----------



## dream (Jun 6, 2012)

Naruto said:


> Listen just because the guy spent most of his time walking doesn't mean I will
> 
> Who am I kidding? I wanna see that coat flowing in the rain



I will walk around aimlessly, taking in all the gorgeous sights, for at least half an hour. 



Inuhanyou said:


> I know right?
> 
> I think its telling that SE actually had to work in tandem with _Visual Works_ their CGI studio to make this engine. They never had to ever do that beforehand, on the assumption that CGI graphics would always be so far ahead of in game graphics.



Shiny graphics always make me excited. 

Really want to see this in action.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 6, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Shiny graphics always make me excited.
> 
> Really want to see this in action.



It'll be after UE4's presentation surely 

Hell, if they can get this running on multiplatform, i will automatically say that SE has learned from this gen by default.

They designed Crystal tools(this gen's engine) with PS3 in mind, completely fucking over everyone else to varying levels, even the PS3 crowd, it was bloated, unefficient and super costly, its a good thing Versus dropped that shit and went for a custom game engine(with the lighting solution based on the luminous engine's)

With this, all high end games should look about equal in terms of hardware.


----------



## dream (Jun 6, 2012)

Perhaps. 

One can only hope. 

I wonder how impressive other next-gen engines will be if Square's engine looks this good.  CryEngine is a must watch.


----------



## Kek (Jun 6, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> All we now need is a breathing simulator.
> 
> In all seriousness the game looks all kinds of awesome especially everything after the player caused that car crash.  Really glad that it is on the PC.



I _highly_ doubt that was actual gameplay. It felt more like a really long scripted promo, where it showed some mechanics and what you're theoretically supposed to do. I mean, what would have happened if I didn't hack the streetlights? Would he have just got out and shot me? Or would another cut scene play? Would he capture me, take me in a back room and interrogate me? What if I walked the other way? 

Regardless, its still an interesting game that I'm hoping whatever computer I will have at its release will be able to run it.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 6, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Perhaps.
> 
> One can only hope.
> 
> I wonder how impressive other next-gen engines will be if Square's engine looks this good.  CryEngine is a must watch.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jun 6, 2012)

> its a good thing Versus dropped that shit and went for a custom game engine(with the lighting solution based on the luminous engine's)



OOOOOH! Do tell.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 6, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> OOOOOH! Do tell.



Nomura said last year that they had early on(about 2006-2007) tried to get crystal tools engine to work on the game design, but the tech's limitations didn't mesh with the open world gameplay. So they stopped work on it for a while, while they came up with a custom engine, and based the lighting tech that would be in that engine on the prototype lighting engine solution that was to be in Luminous. So what we have in Versus will be an early look. Of course at this rate, we'll get next gen long before we ever get Versus


----------



## dream (Jun 6, 2012)




----------



## Keollyn (Jun 6, 2012)

That "gaming is dead" fad not over yet?


----------



## dream (Jun 6, 2012)

Keollyn said:


> That "gaming is dead" fad not over yet?



It will never die, the PC gaming is dead fad still crops up every now and then.


----------



## EpicBroFist (Jun 6, 2012)

There's a portal game for the Ps move?


----------



## dream (Jun 6, 2012)

EpicBroFist said:


> There's a portal game for the Ps move?



A DLC pack will contain some maps that will be designed to use Move.


----------



## Krory (Jun 6, 2012)

It's just Portal 2 DLC.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 6, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> Nomura said last year that they had early on(about 2006-2007) tried to get crystal tools engine to work on the game design, but the tech's limitations didn't mesh with the open world gameplay. So they stopped work on it for a while, while they came up with a custom engine, and based the lighting tech that would be in that engine on the prototype lighting engine solution that was to be in Luminous. So what we have in Versus will be an early look. Of course at this rate, we'll get next gen long before we ever get Versus



Would be better to have versus for next gen could save sony


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 6, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Would be better to have versus for next gen could save sony



  possibly


----------



## Keollyn (Jun 6, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> It will never die, the PC gaming is dead fad still crops up every now and then.



A fad that will not die? Blasphemy!


----------



## dream (Jun 6, 2012)

Keollyn said:


> A fad that will not die? Blasphemy!



It's hard to believe but this fad defies all the laws of nature.

Versus being a next-gen title would make it too much like Duke Nukem Forever for my comfort.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 6, 2012)

I agree..but i said the same thing about The Last Guardian


----------



## dream (Jun 6, 2012)

It is a PS3 game but it may still yet become a PS4 game.


----------



## EpicBroFist (Jun 6, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> A DLC pack will contain some maps that will be designed to use Move.





Krory said:


> It's just Portal 2 DLC.



Oh ok, for a moment there I thought that there was actually a move version of portal 2.


----------



## Keollyn (Jun 6, 2012)

Last Guardian? What is this Last Guardian you speak of?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 6, 2012)

Exacta ....


----------



## Krory (Jun 6, 2012)

You mean The Last Guardian Forever?

Let's just see how well Sony can hold Ueda to his "contractual obligation" now that he's long gone.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 6, 2012)

I fear TLG will be the final game in that series :/


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 6, 2012)

Pikmin!


----------



## Stumpy (Jun 6, 2012)

Rock Paper Shotgun, as always, keepin it real.


----------



## Krory (Jun 6, 2012)

Oh boy. Narcissism and pessimism. So gritty and real. "We're hip. We're cool. We do editorials that gamers have known about for the past six to seven years."

Anyways... Respawn team's t-shirts:


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 6, 2012)

^ I see Respawn got enough money to make their own shirts now didn't they 

Is violence a new thing in games? Oh i'm sorry i wasn't aware of that 

Maybe scripted events masking linear gameplay to account for hardware limitations gets old, but stabbing someone in the face with a knife in the eyesocket never does


----------



## Krory (Jun 6, 2012)

I think the most hilarious thing is everyone shouting from the rooftops about how unique Last Of Us is because it makes killing seem so "personal" and "emotional." That it's not about killing anymore, it's about the emotion drawn from it.

Sorry, but there was no "emotion" when he bashed the guy's head into a table and blew away the guy pleading for his life. Call of Duty does the same shit. They were just epic action sequences.

There was more emotion from Tomb Raider when Lara Croft had to kill the deer.


----------



## Krory (Jun 6, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> ^ I see Respawn got enough money to make their own shirts now didn't they



I bet it was part of the settlement agreement. 

The one billion dollars Activision set aside just in case they needed to settle, and the t-shirts.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 6, 2012)

Just get over it folks, its a third person shooty game masking as a "personal story". There's no dressing it up just because it has nice graphics and naughty dog(a talented but overhyped studio) is working on it 

I say this as a fan from their Crash Bandicoot days  Crash 1 if i recall was my first PS1 game from a demo disk(nobody remembers demo disks)

Jungle rollers was the level....lol getting caught up in nostalgia


----------



## Jon Snow (Jun 6, 2012)

1313's got nothing on it though


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 6, 2012)

1313 is targeting next gen hardware though, PS3 isn't that at all  there's no comparison


----------



## Krory (Jun 6, 2012)

1313 is targeting the computer chips in your minds.


----------



## Jon Snow (Jun 6, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> 1313 is targeting next gen hardware though, PS3 isn't that at all  there's no comparison



Who cares?

Metal Gear Solid will always be better than Black Ops II, and there's a bigger graphical leap there


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 6, 2012)

^ That comparison makes no sense and has no basis in what we're talking about


----------



## Jon Snow (Jun 6, 2012)

Of course it makes sense

Or well, it doesn't if your previous statement didn't mean "Better graphics, better game"

and besides

the 1313 faces looks like PS2 faces


----------



## MrChubz (Jun 6, 2012)

lol Last of Us.

"You kill sparingly in this game and when you kill someone, it's truly emotional,"
*Walks into a room and kills a dozen guys*
"As you can see, he ran out of ammo once, so you get the true survival horror feel,"

I'll take one bite and you're dead and you need to make a new char.


----------



## Krory (Jun 6, 2012)

Who cares?

Apples will always be better than oranges.

It's relevant because I say so.


----------



## Krory (Jun 6, 2012)

Movies are, indeed, usually better than games.


----------



## Krory (Jun 6, 2012)

"Press Play to play."


----------



## tgre (Jun 6, 2012)

Khris said:


> so where's the gameplay?
> 
> possessing your enemies and taking them out is a cool concept.. but i don't want to just press R1s



didn't F3AR already kinda do that with Fettel?

I liked the trailer

Although I am biased because I'm an Ellen Page fanboy, but the premise looked good. I hope they don't lose the intensity that Heavy Rain had; they said that Beyond was going to be slightly more action-orientated as well.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Jun 6, 2012)

i still havent seen Sony's E3 presentation. It's like the internet deleted all the links/videos


----------



## Koppachino (Jun 6, 2012)

@lk3mizt said:


> i still havent seen Sony's E3 presentation. It's like the internet deleted all the links/videos



It's all over youtube.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mv3paRW9e7I[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 6, 2012)

is ZombiU the wild card of the show?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 6, 2012)

in how many hours will the 3ds stuff begin?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 6, 2012)

Khris said:


> in how many hours will the 3ds stuff begin?


 is tonight at 9 Pm ET..


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 6, 2012)

stream????


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 6, 2012)

Khris said:


> stream????


 yes it is going to be stream..


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 6, 2012)

link please  

or it is the same GT one?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 6, 2012)

Khris said:


> link please
> 
> or it is the same GT one?


 no is not the same, I think it is the one they have in their page..Nintendo.com?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 6, 2012)

maybe its this one


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 6, 2012)

Yeah that is the one, btw I read somewhere that Retro decided not to show their project not Nintendo decision in that one..


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 6, 2012)

Well, Retro is being a jerk. It could've made the Nintendo conference a lot better, as well as Monolith Soft. I would've taken a 5 minute presentation for each of them instead of 15 minutes of Nintendoland.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 6, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> Well, Retro is being a jerk. It could've made the Nintendo conference a lot better, as well as Monolith Soft. I would've taken a 5 minute presentation for each of them instead of 15 minutes of Nintendoland.


 it seem Retro guys didn't feel ready to show it. Monolith Soft I dunno what is going on there, maybe TGS? even tho Nintendo rarely goes?


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 6, 2012)

Malvin, out of curiosity, what did you think Retro was going to show?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 6, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> Malvin, out of curiosity, what did you think Retro was going to show?


 Star Fox, New Ip or a Metroid game..


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 6, 2012)

I was pretty much expecting the same...  It's probably going to be one (or more) of those three whenever Retro gets around to announcing it. Whichever it is, though, it'll still be great.


----------



## scerpers (Jun 6, 2012)

Why would you WANT another Metroid after Other M?


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 6, 2012)

Because one mediocre game in a great franchise doesn't mean the franchise is ruined.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jun 6, 2012)

Scorp A Derp said:


> Why would you WANT another Metroid after Other M?


You act as if all Metroid games from now on have to have terrible writing and ruin Samus's character.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 6, 2012)

Mediocre is being generous.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 6, 2012)

Platinum said:


> Mediocre is being generous.



I'm a generous person. 




Besides, Retro makes good Metroid games.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 6, 2012)

Still waiting for my side-scrolling Metroid on 3DS, though.


----------



## Kek (Jun 6, 2012)

Come oooonnnnnn next Metroid Prime installment.


----------



## Krory (Jun 6, 2012)

>Other M
>Mediocre

What the fuck were you smoking?


----------



## scerpers (Jun 6, 2012)

Yeah, that game was complete horse shit. Mediocre is WAY to generous.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 6, 2012)

I said I'm a generous person.


----------



## Krory (Jun 6, 2012)

That's not generous.

That's sucking their cock and taking a load on the face.


----------



## Furious George (Jun 6, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> Still waiting for my side-scrolling Metroid on 3DS, though.





Kek said:


> Come oooonnnnnn next Metroid Prime installment.



Yes please.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 6, 2012)

Never change, Krory.


----------



## Krory (Jun 6, 2012)

Gears of Metroid coming to you in 2014, only on Wii U.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 6, 2012)

Metroidvania or bust.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 6, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> Still waiting for my side-scrolling Metroid on 3DS, though.



If Only 



Death-kun said:


> Metroidvania or bust.



yes


----------



## Krory (Jun 6, 2012)

Unmetroided: Samus' Deception


----------



## dream (Jun 6, 2012)

Call of Metroid: Futuristic Warfare.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 6, 2012)

BattleZebes 3: Power Suit Edition


----------



## Kek (Jun 6, 2012)

Metroidoid: The Metroiding.


----------



## Furious George (Jun 6, 2012)

The Last Guardian.


----------



## scerpers (Jun 6, 2012)

Metroid: Other M 2


----------



## Platinum (Jun 6, 2012)

So apparently their are 25 new vita games playable on the show floor and sony didn't even bother to mention this in their presser.

lolololol


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 6, 2012)

Do you know if any of them are... well, good?


----------



## Platinum (Jun 6, 2012)

Law of averages says a few of them have to be.


----------



## dream (Jun 6, 2012)

Platinum said:


> So apparently their are 25 new vita games playable on the show floor and sony didn't even bother to mention this in their presser.
> 
> lolololol



Sony probably assumed that no one would want to play them.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 6, 2012)

Oh well, we'll hear about them from word-of-mouth soon enough.


----------



## scerpers (Jun 6, 2012)

It's probably the same as Nintendo's 23 games.

Most of them shit, 2 or 3 being good.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 6, 2012)

Just so the sony conference.

You guys scared me but it honestly wasn't that bad, sure it was obvious how hard they were hiding they desperation, sure it was really slow at first, but it really picked up post-wonderbook. :33


----------



## Krory (Jun 6, 2012)

No it didn't.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 6, 2012)

All of the games on vita are ports


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 6, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GKCyhJ1tyXQ[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]B5S_AraLYjo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## scerpers (Jun 6, 2012)

AssCreed: Jaggies Inbound


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 6, 2012)

now Ubisoft know how to make a presentation

Start your show with dancing toned chicks wearing tight clothing
and then slowly transition into POV riding in Far Cry 3.


I'm almost afraid Sam Fisher is going to pulloff a James Bond.


----------



## Krory (Jun 6, 2012)

Oh boy! Instead of Minotaur grunts, God of War: Ascension has Satyrs instead!

...only they are reverse Satyrs that look exactly like Minotaurs from the other games.


----------



## dream (Jun 6, 2012)

Those Satyrs look amazing.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 6, 2012)

Minosatyrs.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 6, 2012)

*12 accounts on Wii U, no Friend Codes, launch colors talk, more*



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zZL9Xma2KY4[/YOUTUBE]

ZombiU bitches!!


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 6, 2012)




----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 6, 2012)

Btw I hope Nintendo launch the Wii U in Black.. fuck White


----------



## Krory (Jun 6, 2012)

What a racist.


----------



## dream (Jun 6, 2012)

12 accounts on the Wii U?  That's pretty nice I suppose.


----------



## Krory (Jun 6, 2012)

Better than 12 friend codes.


----------



## dream (Jun 6, 2012)

Even one account is better than 12 friend codes.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 6, 2012)

No friend codes is already a major plus. The 3DS has friend codes, but it's one friend code tied to the entire system, so it's not really that bad. Nice to see the WiiU going the accounts route, though. +1 for Nintendo.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 6, 2012)

Krory said:


> What a racist.


 The white Wii made me a racist lol...


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 6, 2012)

The black WiiU looks so nice, but it'll be a fingerprint magnet.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 6, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> The black WiiU looks so nice, but it'll be a fingerprint magnet.


----------



## Disaresta (Jun 6, 2012)

did Nintendo win, i missed their press conference?


----------



## dream (Jun 6, 2012)

No, Ubisoft won.


----------



## Krory (Jun 6, 2012)

Nobody really "won" except Konami.


----------



## dream (Jun 6, 2012)

What did Konami have? 

Disaresta, Nintendo did have a better conference than Microsoft and Sony but it wasn't by much.


----------



## Krory (Jun 6, 2012)

Konami didn't have an actual conference so that's a win to begin with

Also ZOE HD, Mirror of Fate, LoS2 and mentioning that it's MGS' 25th anniversary.

Unfortunately they had Revengeance.


----------



## Krory (Jun 6, 2012)

>Giant enemy crab in Lost Planet 3
>Joke was unintentional...

Oh, you...


----------



## Disaresta (Jun 6, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Disaresta, Nintendo did have a better conference than Microsoft and Sony but it wasn't by much.



missed ubisofts conference too. glad to here nintendo did better than sony and mircosoft though. love sony but their conference was very so so. 

best thing about e3 imo is dawnguard. bethesda shows those bitches how dlc is suppose to work 

take notes square enix.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 6, 2012)

Squares new engine looked pretty nifty.


----------



## Krory (Jun 6, 2012)

It's going to make really good movies.


----------



## Disaresta (Jun 6, 2012)

Platinum said:


> Squares new engine looked pretty nifty.



that is true, hopefully they wont waste it making more final fantasy 13 games 

(says this wanting a 13-3 to be made)


----------



## scerpers (Jun 6, 2012)

Disaresta said:


> that is true, hopefully they wont waste it making more final fantasy 13



[sp]They                            will[/sp]


----------



## Platinum (Jun 6, 2012)

Disaresta said:


> that is true, hopefully they wont waste it making more final fantasy 13 games
> 
> (says this wanting a 13-3 to be made)



Lol they will use the same engine for that one.


----------



## Ciupy (Jun 6, 2012)

Disaresta said:


> that is true, hopefully they wont waste it making more final fantasy 13 games
> 
> (says this wanting a 13-3 to be made)



I don't think they will.

Heck,I don't think they will even release Versus..

But I do find it interesting that they have a poll asking whether or not people found the demo's world and heroine (Agni) interesting and if they wanted to see more of them..

Testing the waters for FF XV maybe?

And Ubisoft and Square-Enix stole the show for what it's worth.


----------



## Krory (Jun 6, 2012)

Calling it: Agni is Lightning's cousin in FFXIII-3.


----------



## Krory (Jun 6, 2012)

Anyone else know of any other streams that still go on besides IGN and GameSpot?


----------



## pussyking (Jun 6, 2012)

they need to make a new starfox game nintendo seriously. wtf just suck microsofts limp dicks and beg them to use rare again.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 6, 2012)

Krory said:


> Anyone else know of any other streams that still go on besides IGN and GameSpot?


 nope  and Darksiders II Wii U trailer

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6Z1uWnkRaJI[/YOUTUBE]


*Don’t expect news on Retro Studios’ next game anytime soon*

EAD Tokyo. Monolith Soft. Retro. These are just three first-party Nintendo studios that were absent from E3 this year.

Retro is particularly important, as they’ve worked on some of Nintendo’s most beloved franchises – Metroid and Donkey Kong. There was a lot of hope that the studio would be bringing a new Wii U game to E3 2012, but as we all know, that didn’t happen.

Reggie Fils-Aime was asked about the status of Retro in an interview with IGN, but the Nintendo of America president remained tight-lipped.

Fils-Aime said:

*“… if I disclosed what Retro is doing, I would have the president of Retro literally calling me right now saying, ‘Reggie, what are you doing?’ We love that people are interested. We love surprising people. I remember getting the questions before we announced Donkey Kong Country Returns. And I loved unveiling that. So… Rest assured, the team is hard at work. But I’m not gonna tell you what they’re working on.”*

And when asked if we’ll hear about Retro anytime soon, Fils-Aime said, “Um… Likely not.”


----------



## Disaresta (Jun 6, 2012)

Ciupy said:


> Testing the waters for FF XV maybe?



I think its a good move, asking us before shitting out something no one wants. I wish they would go back to using actually fantasy settings and give the sci-fi bullshit a rest.


----------



## scerpers (Jun 6, 2012)

Fuck you Reggie.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 6, 2012)

Scorp A Derp said:


> Fuck you Reggie.



[YOUTUBE]R6d_bq8aFA4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Krory (Jun 6, 2012)

>Leaves out the massive explosions Sony had in their ACIII, FarCry 3, and Beyond demos.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 6, 2012)




----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 6, 2012)

I have a good question... Why is Nintendo helping Tecmo with Ninja Gaiden 3? I dunno if you guys ignored that news but They are working close to them and  helping them to tweak the game, which also includes input on interesting ways to utilize the GamePad. is the game that bad?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 6, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> I have a good question... Why is Nintendo helping Tecmo with Ninja Gaiden 3? I dunno if you guys ignored that news but They are working close to them and  helping them to tweak the game, which also includes input on interesting ways to utilize the GamePad. is the game that bad?



Ninja gayden 3 was beyond bad.
Hopefully they can fix it.


----------



## EpicBroFist (Jun 6, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Hopefully they can fix it.



Impossibru!!


----------



## Krory (Jun 6, 2012)

It's Tecmo, it's clear they need their hand held on everything.


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 6, 2012)

They should just get Itagaki back.


----------



## vanhellsing (Jun 6, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-JOChBfhta4&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]

Things like this make me lose faith in humanity


----------



## Krory (Jun 6, 2012)

S.A.F said:


> They should just get Itagaki back.



Not like he's good for anything.


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 6, 2012)

Krory said:


> Not like he's good for anything.



At least his Ninja Gaiden was a fun challenge and not some QTE mess.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 6, 2012)

Ciupy said:


> I don't think they will.
> 
> Heck,I don't think they will even release Versus..
> 
> ...



I hope we do see more of her, that was a cool demo.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 6, 2012)

so.. what can we expect from the 3DS software conference?


----------



## cnorwood (Jun 6, 2012)

if sony was smart they would do a $80 double pack for ps3 and vita games that have cross play. There would be no way i would pay for the same game 2x when the ps3 would be superior


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 6, 2012)

*RUMOR- Bloomberg reports Wii U launch price $250*

Bloomberg has posted some very interesting news. They claim that Nikkei was told by Nintendo President Satoru Iwata that the Wii U launch price will be 20,ooo yen. That translates to around $250 U.S. dollars. If true, then this would be a huge advantage for Nintendo.

*?Iwata signaled the WiiU will likely be priced at more than 20,000 yen ($250) in Japan when it goes on sale next year, the Nikkei newspaper reported today, citing an interview with the president. Nintendo is unlikely to sell the new console for the same price as the current Wii, the report cited Iwata as saying.? *


So what do you think? Do you think Nintendo will launch the Wii U at $250? Nikkei has leaked some major news before, yet they also reported that a 3DS redesign would be announced at this years E3.



Well no excuses for me not to get it.. ZombiU here I go


----------



## Krory (Jun 6, 2012)

Holy shit.

And this Ascend XBLA game looks really awesome and sounds like some really unique aspects.


----------



## Krory (Jun 6, 2012)

Oh wait

>More than

Nevermind.


----------



## Stumpy (Jun 6, 2012)

Rock Paper Shotgun let's us know who won E3


----------



## Krory (Jun 6, 2012)

The kind of quality I'd expect from them.

None at all.


----------



## EpicBroFist (Jun 6, 2012)

If anyone is interested, the Invisible Walls ratings are ....

Microsoft:
F+/D/C/D+

Sony:
A/B/B-/B

Ubisoft:
A+/B+/B+/A

EA:
C-/*S/C+/B-

Nintendo:
D/**U/F/F

*S = Satisfactory 
**U = Unsatisfactory 

Basically .....

Ubisoft > Sony > EA > Microsoft > Nintendo


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 6, 2012)

Awful ratings are all the rage these days.


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 6, 2012)

Ahahaha, nintendo failed hard this year. 

Talk about a record.


----------



## Krory (Jun 6, 2012)

EpicBroFist said:


> If anyone is interested, the Invisible Walls ratings are ....
> 
> Microsoft:
> F+/D/C/D+
> ...



Sure smells like bias in here.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 6, 2012)

I will not even bother.. smh


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 6, 2012)

Anyone who thinks otherwise needs their brain lobotomized.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 6, 2012)

Guys 3DS conference:


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 6, 2012)

I'm probably not gonna watch it since the list was supposedly leaked, but tell me what they show anyway.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 6, 2012)

Ok death Kun and Live feed, people are getting ready for it


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 6, 2012)

Ah, fuck it, I'll just watch it.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jun 6, 2012)

Hell yeah your gonna watch it. 

It's beginning!


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 6, 2012)

I can't get on the site, it keeps saying the connection was reset.


----------



## Krory (Jun 6, 2012)

It was cancelled.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 6, 2012)

Aww, that sucks.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 6, 2012)

Odd Death Kun.. I am on.. they are about to start..


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 6, 2012)

Says I can't access the content at this time.


----------



## Phantom Roxas (Jun 6, 2012)

Krory is just being a poor troll as always.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 6, 2012)

You can watch it there..


----------



## Phantom Roxas (Jun 6, 2012)

Nonspecific Action Figure!


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 6, 2012)

Lmao  non-specific action figure!!!


----------



## Krory (Jun 6, 2012)

PLEASE TELL ME THAT JUST ANNOUNCED NON-SPECIFIC ACTION FIGURE: THE GAME


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 6, 2012)

Castlevania first it seems?


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 6, 2012)

Castlevania looks like shit. Go back to 2D or fuck off.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 6, 2012)

Alucard confirmed.. Golem Confirmed?


----------



## Phantom Roxas (Jun 6, 2012)

It's still a sidescroller, so doesn't that matter?


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 6, 2012)

The social stream on the side is destroying my brain cells.

Meanwhile, this game looks awesome.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 6, 2012)

The game looks better that I though.. I like the game play so far.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 6, 2012)

Day one buy?


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 6, 2012)

YAY, LUIGI'S MANSION!


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 6, 2012)

Luigi!!!!!!!!


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 6, 2012)

lol elevator scene. 

Poor guy always gets the shit scared out of him.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 6, 2012)

Nice segue to Warren Specter.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 6, 2012)

Epic Mickey!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 6, 2012)

Time for Paper Mario 

The Epic Mickey trailer looked really good, though. Definitely getting.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 6, 2012)

Lol Mario is reading a book with the stickers to attack? XD


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 6, 2012)

Turning stickers into attacks Mario can use... well, everything is flat after all.  I'm really liking that. I'm betting there will be permanent stickers for general attacks, like the normal Jump attack and Hammer attack, but you'll need to find/buy stickers for special attacks.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 6, 2012)

It is good to be a 3DS Owner


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 6, 2012)

LOL, is this all 3ds got?


----------



## Phantom Roxas (Jun 6, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> Time for Paper Mario
> 
> The Epic Mickey trailer looked really good, though. Definitely getting.



I saw Tangled, which made me happy. However, I thought it was odd that every time they referred to Mizrabel, they showed Maleficent instead. If the guy supposedly played Castle of Illusion every day, he should have know the difference.


----------



## Phantom Roxas (Jun 6, 2012)

KINGDOM HEARTS.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 6, 2012)

Death Kun Series KH


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 6, 2012)

Yes, Kingdom Hearts.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 6, 2012)

ohh? A demo? interesting..


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 6, 2012)

Scribblenauts time. That leaked list has been spot on so far.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 6, 2012)

Heroes of Ruin is gonna be great.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 6, 2012)

ohh Pokemon time lol


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 6, 2012)

OH SHIT, POKEMON.  This wasn't expected.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 6, 2012)

lol Nintendo Video stuff.

Low budget stuff, it's like watching Adult Swim.


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 6, 2012)

3ds running out of games...


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 6, 2012)

lol we were doing good XD


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 6, 2012)

Yay, back to Pokemon. :3


----------



## Phantom Roxas (Jun 6, 2012)

ExoSkel said:


> 3ds running out of games...



Be patient.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 6, 2012)

If they show Animal Crossing I'll shit myself, though the chance of it happening is less than 1%.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 6, 2012)

So far is a well balanced conference..


----------



## Phantom Roxas (Jun 6, 2012)

I'm just hoping that they at least talk about Zelda or Kirby.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 6, 2012)

They should just confirmed Fire Emblem...


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 6, 2012)

"Oh, and by the way, Fire Emblem and Monster Hunter are coming. Peace out, bitches!"

*audience roars and cheers*


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 6, 2012)

OMG I CAN FLY AGAIN IN A MARIO GAME!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 6, 2012)

True Tanooki suit is back. 


I'm reading in the side chat that there are three secret games being revealed tomorrow, is that true Malvin?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 6, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> True Tanooki suit is back.
> 
> 
> I'm reading in the side chat that there are three secret games being revealed tomorrow, is that true Malvin?


 oh? no idea where that came from.. Btw NoA is doing a great job for the 3DS but no Fire Emblem is a crime..


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 6, 2012)

I hope we get Fire Emblem eventually... didn't they bring over all the Wii Fire Emblem games?


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 6, 2012)

What a piss poor line up, even worse compared to upcoming Vita line ups. I don't care about mickey mouse or kiddy kingdom hearts. Looks like my 3ds is going to be a collecting dust until next year.


----------



## Aeon (Jun 6, 2012)

I'm still waiting for some sort of surprise at all.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 6, 2012)

I remember they brought the NGC and Wii one, but the ones for the DS no...


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 6, 2012)

I didn't expect a surprise, I expected more coverage of the 3DS games we saw 5 second clips of yesterday.


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 6, 2012)

There is nothing to cover when they don't even have games to show. All they showed is some gameplay videos of games they already announced yesterday.

Piss poor.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 6, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> I remember they brought the NGC and Wii one, but the ones for the DS no...



Well damn, that sucks.  Let's start a petition to get Fire Emblem Awakenings over here.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 6, 2012)

We have a better line up this years than last year at this point.. I wonder if more games are going to be revealed soon. Like MH 3G and Fire Emblem..


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jun 6, 2012)

Not bad, could've been more better though. Should've had a FE localization....


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 6, 2012)

nintendo absolutely failed this year. Zero redemption from yesterday.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 6, 2012)

Whenever a "source" says MHTriG isn't coming over here, Capcom says "prove it", and whenever a "source" says MhTriG is coming over here, Capcom still says "prove it". 

I wish they'd give us a straight answer.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 6, 2012)

Rich ‏@RichIGN
Reggie just confirmed to us that Fire Emblem Awakening is coming to the United States.

OMG!!!!!!!


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 6, 2012)

HOLY SHIT MY BODY WAS NOT REGGIE


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 6, 2012)

can someone bump the official thread with the news for me? I did double post already lol


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 6, 2012)

Aye aye.


----------



## Krory (Jun 6, 2012)

You kids expect too much from E3.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 6, 2012)

I really did like this 3DS conference...


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 6, 2012)

I expect the worst and come out pleased, perhaps even pleasantly surprised.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jun 6, 2012)

Guys.......Nintendo won. 

*FE: AWAKENING ANNOUNCED FOR U.S.!!!!!!!*


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 6, 2012)




----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 6, 2012)

And not a single fuck was given that day.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 6, 2012)

Man I wonder when is coming. The game already sold 400k in Japan and the DLC'S are killing... I can't wait..


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jun 6, 2012)

ExoSkel said:


> And not a single fuck was given that day.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 6, 2012)

lol Fire Emblem is trending world wide on twitter..


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 6, 2012)

Well, this is a glorious day indeed. The only thing that could make it better is localization confirmation for MH3G and/or Dragon Quest Monsters: Terry's Wonderland.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 6, 2012)

Or some mention of this.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 6, 2012)

I feel like Animal Crossing is not coming until 2013


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 6, 2012)

Yeah, it probably isn't. They showed more about it at last year's E3 than they did at this year's E3.  Oh well, I'll be held over by other games until then.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 6, 2012)

lolol


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 6, 2012)

I think Reggie just saves all the juicy info so he can announce it by himself and get all the love

And im ok with that


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 6, 2012)

That self-centered bastard. 

Like a boss. 

Though he should've annouced it at the conference.


----------



## Corran (Jun 6, 2012)

Don't know why but I'm more excited for Mario on 3DS than on WiiU. 

Paper Mario I always love and its been such a long time since we have had one so that will be great, sad about no set release date yet though. Probably still trying to arrange their WiiU launch date so they don't want to overshadow any 3DS releases in holiday.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 6, 2012)

No no, you can't use the term "like a boss" with Reggie. He actually is a boss.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 6, 2012)

Corran said:


> Don't know why but I'm more excited for Mario on 3DS than on WiiU.
> 
> Paper Mario I always love and its been such a long time since we have had one so that will be great, sad about no set release date yet though. Probably still trying to arrange their WiiU launch date so they don't want to overshadow any 3DS releases in holiday.


 I agree with you.. The mario for Wii U is not appealing to me, might get it for my sisters tho. Paper Mario is a most buy right now..


----------



## Platinum (Jun 6, 2012)

Fire Emblem coming stateside is all I care about.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 6, 2012)

Goova said:


> No no, you can't use the term "like a boss" with Reggie. He actually is a boss.



Like the boss he is then.


----------



## Phantom Roxas (Jun 6, 2012)

ExoSkel said:


> And not a single fuck was given that day.



About what you had to say? No, you somehow managed to make it so that people give negative fucks about you have to say.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 6, 2012)

Just ignore him, Roxas. He disappears if you don't give him attention.


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 6, 2012)

Phantom Roxas said:


> About what you had to say? No, you somehow managed to make it so that people give negative fucks about you have to say.


It's true, no one outside the nintendont circle gave a single fuck about it.


----------



## EJ (Jun 6, 2012)

Can't wait for the new Pikmin

another great E3


----------



## Stumpy (Jun 6, 2012)

Krory said:


> The kind of quality I'd expect from them.
> 
> None at all.



You are doing a good job of making me want to post more good stuff from RPS.


----------



## EpicBroFist (Jun 6, 2012)

So is the 3DS conference good?


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 6, 2012)

EpicBroFist said:


> So is the 3DS conference good?


No, it was shit, even by nintendont standard. Basically showed 1 hour worth of gameplay videos of already announced games from yesterday.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 6, 2012)

EpicBroFist said:


> So is the 3DS conference good?



It was pretty good, went more in-depth with the games we saw from yesterday, as well as went in-depth with a bunch of the games we only saw 5 second clips of yesterday. There wasn't really anything shown we didn't see yesterday besides Scribblenauts, Heroes of Ruin, Rabbids Rumble and Lego Batman 2.

And, after the conference, as a bonus, Reggie "accidentally" confirmed that Fire Emblem: Awakenings was coming to North America.


----------



## Krory (Jun 6, 2012)

That was Zombie Reggie.


----------



## TeenRyu (Jun 6, 2012)

That was Reggie catching us when our body wasn't ready. He always does this. He's also the most loved man.


----------



## EpicBroFist (Jun 6, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> It was pretty good, went more in-depth with the games we saw from yesterday, as well as went in-depth with a bunch of the games we only saw 5 second clips of yesterday. There wasn't really anything shown we didn't see yesterday besides Scribblenauts, Heroes of Ruin, Rabbids Rumble and Lego Batman 2.
> 
> And, after the conference, as a bonus, Reggie "accidentally" confirmed that Fire Emblem: Awakenings was coming to North America.



That's good, I'm happy to hear that it did better than Nintendo's first two conferences......


----------



## Kek (Jun 7, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> Well, this is a glorious day indeed. The only thing that could make it better is localization confirmation for MH3G and/or Dragon Quest Monsters: Terry's Wonderland.



EEEEEEE DQM EEEEEEEE


----------



## Krory (Jun 7, 2012)

So, ZombiU may no longer be a Wii U exclusive in the future.


----------



## Corran (Jun 7, 2012)

Krory said:


> So, ZombiU may no longer be a Wii U exclusive in the future.



What would they call it on other platforms?


----------



## Krory (Jun 7, 2012)

Corran said:


> What would they call it on other platforms?



ZombiGlass and ZombiVita?


----------



## Platinum (Jun 7, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> lolol



Is such a thing even possible?

Yes it is.


----------



## dream (Jun 7, 2012)

Krory said:


> So, ZombiU may no longer be a Wii U exclusive in the future.



That sucks.


----------



## Krory (Jun 7, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> That sucks.



It's not entirely going to happen. They're saying it's possible with SmartGlass and Vita's crossplay.

But they're dedicating it to make it the best damn Wii U experience at least. The thing is that it's POSSIBLE.


----------



## Stalin (Jun 7, 2012)

Pretty lackluster E3 so far.


----------



## Corruption (Jun 7, 2012)

ZombiU is cool, except for the name.


----------



## dream (Jun 7, 2012)

Krory said:


> It's not entirely going to happen. They're saying it's possible with SmartGlass and Vita's crossplay.
> 
> But they're dedicating it to make it the best damn Wii U experience at least. The thing is that it's POSSIBLE.



It should be a pretty strong possibility.  The PS3 has a bigger player base while the Wii U has nothing at the moment, the developer should be pretty tempted to make a PS3 just in case the Wii U one doesn't sell too well.  A PS3 version might very well sell decently enough to cover any loss.


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 7, 2012)

We are talking about UBISOFT. Of course they are going to make it multiplatform.


----------



## Krory (Jun 7, 2012)

Also have to consider the production costs. I imagine developing a Wii U game is very, very different from developing a game for the PS3 and PS Vita cross-play.

And of course what Sony and cross-play will allow.


----------



## MrChubz (Jun 7, 2012)

Are there enough Vita owners to even justify developing for cross-play?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 7, 2012)

Why change it's name to zombiU if they are going to do that.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Jun 7, 2012)

MrChubz said:


> Are there enough Vita owners to even justify developing for cross-play?



More Vita owners than Wii U owners.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 7, 2012)

only 700,000 american vita owners. Even if every single with a vita bought a game for it, it would still sell like shit


----------



## dream (Jun 7, 2012)

Krory said:


> Also have to consider the production costs. I imagine developing a Wii U game is very, very different from developing a game for the PS3 and PS Vita cross-play.
> 
> And of course what Sony and cross-play will allow.



There is that to consider but it might be a risk that Ubisoft is willing to take.



MrChubz said:


> Are there enough Vita owners to even justify developing for cross-play?



Heck, they could probably make the game work without a Vita.  Have it just use the controller. :/

Though it is beginning to sound unlikely. >_>


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 7, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> There is that to consider but it might be a risk that Ubisoft is willing to take.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The vita wouldn't work for it.
It's to small and without a controller it loses half of it's feel.


----------



## MrChubz (Jun 7, 2012)

First Tsurugi said:


> More Vita owners than Wii U owners.



[YOUTUBE]dOpIrPn347s[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Krory (Jun 7, 2012)

I don't think they would take the risk with how few Vita users there are.

SmartGlass is a completely different matter, though.

Also, I don't think they would do it with a different controller. That was the whole reason it was Wii U only to begin with. The only thing that called it into question IS the SmartGlass and Vita's crossplay. If it wasn't for those, it wouldn't have even been considered.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 7, 2012)

Krory said:


> I don't think they would take the risk with how few Vita users there are.
> 
> SmartGlass is a completely different matter, though.
> 
> Also, I don't think they would do it with a different controller. That was the whole reason it was Wii U only to begin with. The only thing that called it into question IS the SmartGlass and Vita's crossplay. If it wasn't for those, it wouldn't have even been considered.


They might plan on making games based off of them in the future.
Though I'm not sure on the crossplay, but the smartglass is sure to get used at some point.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 7, 2012)

Smartglass is going to help nintendo a fuck ton. I bet most third party developers would be hesitant to develop extra capabilities just for the wii u and waste all that effort. But now that they can port it over to smartglass as well?


----------



## Krory (Jun 7, 2012)

I doubt the "porting" would be that easy between the Wii U tablet and SmartGlass.

Doing anything for SmartGlass alone seems like it would take a lot of effort.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 7, 2012)

But what happens when the glass becomes too smart?
2012 mankind is ended by sentient glass structures.


----------



## Krory (Jun 7, 2012)

I think we all know M$ creates Skynet.


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 7, 2012)

Krory said:


> I think we all know M$ creates Skynet.


Bill Gates is fucking genius.


----------



## Krory (Jun 7, 2012)

That's why he's alive and Steve Jobs isn't.


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 7, 2012)

Krory said:


> That's why he's alive and Steve Jobs isn't.


The cause of Steve job's death was because he was jelly.


----------



## Krory (Jun 7, 2012)

Wouldn't surprise me.

The spiteful, petty douche that he was.


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 7, 2012)

Krory said:


> Wouldn't surprise me.
> 
> The spiteful, petty douche that he was.


I heard he cursed both Google and Bill Gates in his death bed.


----------



## Krory (Jun 7, 2012)

I heard he used voodoo to project his soul into another body.


----------



## The World (Jun 7, 2012)

Steve Jobs is now a small Asian man creating more Xboxes and Wii UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU's.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 7, 2012)

If ZombiU jumps to another console, they would just take the U out and call it like the previous game in 1986 "Zombi"


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 7, 2012)

I want to share this weird news with you guys... Epic Mickey 2

Wii version is main version
PS3 is a port from the Wii version
360 is a port from the PS3 version
PC is unknown lol

PC version probably a port from the 360 one? this is madness LOL


----------



## scerpers (Jun 7, 2012)

Isn't the new Fire Emblem the one that looks anime as fuck? 

Fuck that shit. Day 1 pirate.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 7, 2012)

Wtf it seem IGN has a exclusive Wii U game reveal today.. 


5:00pmNintendo Game!! (TBA)

WTF?



you can see it in there schedule


----------



## Velocity (Jun 7, 2012)

Scorp A Derp said:


> Isn't the new Fire Emblem the one that looks anime as fuck?
> 
> Fuck that shit. Day 1 pirate.



You can't pirate a 3DS game.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 7, 2012)

I wonder what WiiU game it will be.


----------



## scerpers (Jun 7, 2012)

I can do anything I want.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 7, 2012)

*[E3 2012] Watch Dogs Being Considered For Wii U*



> When Watch Dogs was revealed at Ubisoft?s press conference earlier this week, there were two pieces of information that was missing, the platforms the game was to be released on, and the release date. Though everyone assumed that it would be the main three, no one had confirmed it, until now.
> 
> Speaking with Joystiq, Ubisoft Montreal?s producer Dominic Guay has confirmed that Watch Dogs will be released on the PC, PS3, and Xbox 360.
> 
> ...






this game makes too much sense for the Wii U, thanks to the gamepad, so Ubisoft just do it.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 7, 2012)

It probably will be on the WiiU as well, considering Ubisoft is already supporting them with so many other games.


----------



## dream (Jun 7, 2012)

Watch Dogs on the Wii U makes quite a bit of sense, the touchscreen will do wonders for the controls.


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 7, 2012)




----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jun 7, 2012)

^Only SS may get a kick out of your trolling so I don't see why you take the time to do it.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 7, 2012)

Rich ‏@RichIGN



> Re: Live Show schedule - we're not debuting a Nintendo game. We simply made the schedule when we didn't know what the game was.



I was the one who made the question... So that is that


----------



## Petes12 (Jun 7, 2012)

so has anything happened with those additional nintendo conferences


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 7, 2012)

Petes12 said:


> so has anything happened with those additional nintendo conferences


 not a lot, just Miiniverse, Fire Emblem 3DS "after the conference" Wii U online info,colors,Launch window, line up so far, prices target and damn Nintendo Land.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 7, 2012)

"Hey Nintendo we hear you got a new ip."

"That is correct. Our new ip is..... a mash up of all our other ip's!"


----------



## Krory (Jun 7, 2012)

I already called Watch_Dogs being on the Wii U since Yves almost slipped it out.

When asked what platforms it would be on he said, "Playstation 3, XBox 360, PC and Wi... uhhh, well, we'll see."


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 7, 2012)

Yeah Krory you called it..


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 7, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TKsjsBV3mp8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Krory (Jun 7, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> Yeah Krory you called it..



And then someone was like "LOLOLOLOL it's not on wii u, ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)."

It was probably Exo, though.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jun 7, 2012)

According to Exo the Wii U probably isn't strong enough to run it while the PS3 and 360 are


----------



## Petes12 (Jun 7, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> not a lot, just Miiniverse, Fire Emblem 3DS "after the conference" Wii U online info,colors,Launch window, line up so far, prices target and damn Nintendo Land.



got a link to the online info? or the prices


----------



## Phantom Roxas (Jun 7, 2012)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> ^Only SS may get a kick out of your trolling so I don't see why you take the time to do it.



Simple, he's a raving Sony fanboy attention whore.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 7, 2012)

So why would they not want people to know its on the Wii U? the NDA's surely have expired by now as the launch lineup was fully revealed.

All i heard was that it wasn't planned for Wii U but might be down the line. Two different things


----------



## scerpers (Jun 7, 2012)

WiiU is weak as fuck compared to the others. And that's bad considering that they're 6 year old tech. There's really no excuse.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 7, 2012)

Scorp A Derp said:


> WiiU is weak as fuck compared to the others. And that's bad considering that they're 6 year old tech. There's really no excuse.



Are you talking about the PS3 and 360? If so, lol.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 7, 2012)

Petes12 said:


> got a link to the online info? or the prices


 check the Wii U thread.


----------



## dream (Jun 7, 2012)

Scorp A Derp said:


> WiiU is weak as fuck compared to the others. And that's bad considering that they're 6 year old tech. There's really no excuse.



Everything points to the Wii U being stronger than the PS3/360, game just aren't taking advantage of the power of the Wii U.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 7, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Everything points to the Wii U being stronger than the PS3/360, game just aren't taking advantage of the power of the Wii U.


 they won't until they start building for the ground the games...


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 7, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Everything points to the Wii U being stronger than the PS3/360, game just aren't taking advantage of the power of the Wii U.



Not just stronger, at the very least 50% stronger. But, like Malvin said, we won't really be seeing the effects of this big power gap until games start being made from the ground up for it.


----------



## Darth (Jun 7, 2012)

screw this year's e3. i'm going back to league of legends.


----------



## scerpers (Jun 7, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Everything points to the Wii U being stronger than the PS3/360, game just aren't taking advantage of the power of the Wii U.



You actually believe that?


----------



## Mider T (Jun 7, 2012)




----------



## Patchouli (Jun 7, 2012)

He's got Mider hostage


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 7, 2012)

Mider will always be second banana to Iwata.


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 7, 2012)




----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 7, 2012)

*Nintendo originally planning a big game reveal at E3?*


Over at Reddit, a user is saying that they heard that Nintendo had originally planned on revealing Retro Studios next game. Apparently at the last minute Retro changed their mind saying the game wasn't ready.

*Nintendo was originally planning the big reveal of Retro Studios' new game at the end of their press conference, but in the last minute Retro decided that "it wasn't ready." *

I could see this being plausible. What do you all think? Could Nintendo have been ready to show off Retro's new game.




*Wii U Pro Controller- Before and after E3*


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 7, 2012)




----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 7, 2012)

*Miyamoto, Takashi Tezuka check out Ubisoft?s Watch Dogs*

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YZrS8MsXg_o[/YOUTUBE]

Yep, that?s Shigeru Miyamoto and Takashi Tezuka stepping out of some sort of private viewing for Watch Dogs. Looks like Bill Trinen was there as well.


----------



## Phantom Roxas (Jun 7, 2012)

Scorp A Derp said:


> You actually believe that?



You don't?


----------



## scerpers (Jun 7, 2012)

Maybe                        .


----------



## EpicBroFist (Jun 7, 2012)

Metro: Last Light is looking good.....


----------



## EJ (Jun 7, 2012)

I don't get it...

what is "Nintendo land"


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 7, 2012)

Flow said:


> I don't get it...
> 
> what is "Nintendo land"


A steaming pile of shit you will most likely never play and forget.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 7, 2012)

Now now we don't know anything about nintendo land....
Nintendo should have only showed the f-zero mini-game


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 7, 2012)

Don't you know that it's cool to hate games you never played?


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 7, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> Don't you know that it's cool to hate games you never played?


You mean like Wonderbook?


----------



## EpicBroFist (Jun 7, 2012)

So Ascend, the game created by the Toy Soldier devs, is going to be *free to play* on the Xbox 360.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 7, 2012)

What's Wonderbook?


----------



## TeenRyu (Jun 7, 2012)

Death, Wonderbook is something you'll never want. Even the damn bitch who demo'd it looked like a fool, and probably committed suicide later that night


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 7, 2012)

We should all chill and watch this movie; 

I hear is good..


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 7, 2012)

ExoSkel said:


> You mean like Wonderbook?



Wonderbook is the shit.


----------



## Krory (Jun 7, 2012)




----------



## Krory (Jun 7, 2012)

Fun fact: Sony couldn't even afford to pay their actors to smile during Wonderbook.


----------



## The World (Jun 7, 2012)

I didn't know there was so many Nintendo bootlickers in this section.

I'm above all that. 

I only care about the developers, not the big 3.


----------



## The World (Jun 7, 2012)

Hawt 

Throw some more shit on them.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 7, 2012)

Shut up, World, you're a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).


----------



## The World (Jun 7, 2012)

A ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) that's above all that bootlicking pandering bullshit.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 7, 2012)

Everyone has a boot they like to lick.


----------



## The World (Jun 7, 2012)

Yeah and for you it's Reggie's mulatto ass.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 7, 2012)

An ass =/= a boot, silly.


----------



## Krory (Jun 7, 2012)

Unless you're talking about British terminology in which a boot is the ass-end of a car.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 7, 2012)

The more you know. :rainbow


----------



## The World (Jun 7, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v3rhQc666Sg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The World (Jun 7, 2012)

Death you son of a bitch.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jun 7, 2012)

The World said:


> I didn't know there was so many Nintendo bootlickers in this section.


I don't see how there are any bootlickers since no one gave them above a C and even their biggest fans were letdown by their conference meanwhile the Sony fanboys gave Sony's conference an A+ and a B even though their performance was worse than Nintendo's.


----------



## The World (Jun 7, 2012)

Who cares          .


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jun 7, 2012)

You would since you responded. 



Now what is this?


----------



## The World (Jun 7, 2012)

Who were the Sony fanboys? Semi and Geoff? The only 2 people that care about Sony? 

2 votes A++++++++++++++++


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 7, 2012)

Letter scores are so insubstantial.
E3 scores
Nintendo:43
Mircosoft:39
Sony:9999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jun 7, 2012)

Only thing that interested me with their conference were The last of Us and Watch dog. 

Haven't saw about wonderbook though, so how crap was it?


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 7, 2012)

UR is breaking the damage limit.


----------



## Krory (Jun 7, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> Only thing that interested me with their conference were The last of Us and Watch dog.
> 
> Haven't saw about wonderbook though, so how crap was it?



"Yo dawg, I heard you like peripherals so we put peripherals in your peripherals so you can spend money while you spend money."

And Watch_Dog wasn't part of Sony's conference.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 7, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Letter scores are so insubstantial.
> E3 scores
> Nintendo:43
> Mircosoft:39
> Sony:9999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999



Exo is that you?


----------



## Phantom Roxas (Jun 7, 2012)

ExoSkel said:


> A steaming pile of shit you will most likely never play and forget.



Well if we never play it, we can't exactly remember it, now can we? And if we never remember it, how can we forget it? Or perhaps you're saying that it's a game that we'll play, but never forget, suggesting that it will be a truly memorable game.

Yes I'm a Grammar Nazi. What of it?


----------



## Kek (Jun 8, 2012)

I just want games that excite me. Is that too much to ask?


----------



## Krory (Jun 8, 2012)

Apparently yes because you like no good games since there were a ton of exciting games at E3.


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 8, 2012)

Kek said:


> I just want games that excite me. Is that too much to ask?


Sorry, entire line of jrpg at E3 was assassinated by kickass western games.


----------



## MrChubz (Jun 8, 2012)

What JRPG franchises even still have quality, aside from SMT?


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 8, 2012)

MrChubz said:


> What JRPG franchises even still have quality, aside from SMT?


FF versus 13


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jun 8, 2012)

> And Watch_Dog wasn't part of Sony's conference.



Oops. 

So when is UE4 getting revealed again?


----------



## Corruption (Jun 8, 2012)

I'm seeing some UE4 videos getting posted at gametrailers now. It's going to support all platforms.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jun 8, 2012)

Including the Wii U?


----------



## MakeEmum (Jun 8, 2012)

UNREAL ENGINE FOUUUUUUUUUUR!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Corruption (Jun 8, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> Including the Wii U?



I assume, iOS is supported after all.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jun 8, 2012)

Huh, so i guess the Wii U won't be left out. Or wait, is it scaled down?


----------



## Krory (Jun 8, 2012)

Typical flip-floppy Epic.


----------



## dream (Jun 8, 2012)

UE4 looks amazing.


----------



## EpicBroFist (Jun 8, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> UE4 looks amazing.



Indeed it does 

Can't wait for next gen.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 8, 2012)

It's alright. Wasn't that impressed.


----------



## dream (Jun 8, 2012)

What I liked was the President wanting Elder Scrolls 6 being on UE4, I doubt that it will happen but one can hope.


----------



## MrChubz (Jun 8, 2012)

They'll need to stop using Gamebryo sooner or later. I'm hoping for Fallout 4 on UE4 myself.


----------



## Ciupy (Jun 8, 2012)

MakeEmum said:


> UNREAL ENGINE FOUUUUUUUUUUR!!!!!!!!!!!



For a YouTube link:

The demo:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OZmRt8gCsC0&feature=relmfu[/YOUTUBE]



The walkthrough:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MOvfn1p92_8&feature=plcp[/YOUTUBE]



Although,the Final Fantasy showcase Luminous engine appears to be superior ATM...maybe that's because of the artstyle?

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kQB9ds2AYwM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 8, 2012)

I'm much more impressed from the designer POV. This thing looks amazing to help developers and artists create games.


----------



## Krory (Jun 8, 2012)

Lol, Luminous.

Dem cutscenes.


----------



## Ciupy (Jun 8, 2012)

Krory said:


> Lol, Luminous.
> 
> Dem cutscenes.



What cutscene?

Are you implying perhaps that it was just a rendered cutscene?





^Because it was real-time baby!

Edit:

Gametrailers have a longer version of the event:



They put the Agni's Philosophy real-time demo besides a CG version of the same thing,and it holds up pretty well.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 8, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jx38Q2nEJBk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The World (Jun 8, 2012)

Krory said:


> Lol, Luminous.
> 
> Dem cutscenes.



*snort*             .


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 8, 2012)

MrChubz said:


> They'll need to stop using Gamebryo sooner or later. I'm hoping for Fallout 4 on UE4 myself.



I'm pretty sure Bethesda already said they'd be using Skyrim's engine for Fallout 4. I think that was a long time ago, though, so maybe they've changed their minds.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 8, 2012)

Ciupy said:


> Although,the Final Fantasy showcase Luminous engine appears to be superior ATM...maybe that's because of the artstyle?



Part of it is the artstyle. But more to the point, UE4 and Luminous are designed around two completely different types of results. SE's ethos of mimicking their CGI studio's graphical fidelity was their goal. Whereas with UE4, its more about providing a versatile engine that can translate over many different kinds of games for many different developers.

There's a reason why Luminous is going to be a non licensed engine whereas UE4 is going to be licensed by many. Because its there specifically to suit SE's needs.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jun 8, 2012)

Now if only SE would go back to making good games their visually stunning graphics/artstyle would actually matter.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 8, 2012)

FFIX remake on Luminous. 

*head explodes*


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 8, 2012)

I will give SE the benefit of a doubt. FFXIII and FFXIII-2 were worked on by the same team(and that team sucked IMO), and FF14 got everyone who worked on it fired 

There's a huge talent pool at SE, the challenge is getting the right people on the right project.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 8, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> There's a huge talent pool at SE, the challenge is getting the right people on the right project.



Nomura: *laughs*

Toriyama: *laughs*


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jun 8, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> FFIX remake on Luminous.
> 
> *head explodes*


FFVII needs it more, dem popeye arms. FFVI doesn't need a remake, its perfect the way it is

(plus Locke in his concept art looks like a French prostitute and I'd rather not see that in-game...)


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 8, 2012)

But we're gonna be getting a VII remake on the 3DS, remember?


----------



## scerpers (Jun 8, 2012)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> Now if only SE would go back to making good games



 Good joke.


----------



## Canute87 (Jun 8, 2012)

I wished they remade xenogears


----------



## Krory (Jun 8, 2012)

The only talent at SE now comes from Eidos and CD.


----------



## dream (Jun 8, 2012)

Krory said:


> The only talent at SE now comes from Eidos and CD.



Eidos Montreal is their best team at the moment. :33


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 8, 2012)

I can agree with that easily


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 8, 2012)

So, guys, what are you expecting at the next E3?


----------



## dream (Jun 8, 2012)

Xbox 720, PS4,  new COD with super shiny new graphics, whatever Respawn is working on, a good Metroid game. :33


----------



## Platinum (Jun 8, 2012)

I'm expecting disappointment .


----------



## Kek (Jun 8, 2012)

Nicki Minaj


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 8, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Xbox 720, PS4,  new COD with super shiny new graphics, whatever Respawn is working on, a good Metroid game. :33



That second one is pretty wishful thinking, imo. 

I bet the game Retro is working on will be that Metroid game. :3


To be honest, I'm not really excited for the 720 or the PS4. What different things are they going to do? Probably nothing. Nintendo consoles always try to do something different, but with the PS4 and 720 it's usually just a significant increase in power. It'll be the same looking kind of controller, the console will retain mostly the same shape as its predecessors, they'll show off some tech demos and gameplay using some new engines, and that's about it. 

It's hard to be excited when you know the general gist of what it's going to be about.

Oh, and maybe they'll finally abandon Move and Kinect and move on to putting a tablet in their controllers.


----------



## dream (Jun 8, 2012)

Probably since I assume that it will be releasing on current gen consoles.   We might have to wait until 2014 for a COD with improved graphics.



> Oh, and maybe they'll finally abandon Move and Kinect and move on to putting a tablet in their controllers.



One can hope.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 8, 2012)

Krory said:


> The only talent at SE now comes from Eidos and CD.



Untrue


----------



## scerpers (Jun 8, 2012)

I'm expecting disappointment. Just like the last 5 E3.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jun 8, 2012)

Has there ever been a good E3? I'd imagine the 2005 one was possibly good with SotC, Okami, Oblivion, DQVIII, Twilight Princess(before it was released it prob looked like it'd be great) and a good deal more good games plus the new consoles being shown off.


----------



## Krory (Jun 8, 2012)

You know, the conferences were awful but overall I think it was a good E3.

I saw a lot of good shit.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jun 8, 2012)

Krory said:


> You know, the conferences were awful but overall I think it was a good E3.
> 
> I saw a lot of good shit.


I agree though I was meaning conferences included.


----------



## Krory (Jun 8, 2012)

Conferences are never good, let's face it.


----------



## The World (Jun 8, 2012)

Unless it's the announcement of next gen systems which should be next year and '14.


----------



## dream (Jun 8, 2012)

Krory, conferences can be good.  Nintendo's conference last year was pretty good.


----------



## Phantom Roxas (Jun 8, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> Nomura: *laughs*
> 
> Toriyama: *laughs*



Nomura has bizarre obsessions, but he's not terrible.

I have no reason to have faith in Toriyama though.


----------



## Stumpy (Jun 8, 2012)

Krory said:


> Conferences are never good, let's face it.


So you can make a blanket statement to shit on the conferences on an anime forum, but when RPS posts well thought pieces criticizing multiple aspects of the dog and pony show that is E3 you shit on them too? 


You're right though. The conferences are bad. Sometimes they might have a decent game demonstration or announcement within them, but they have always been awful conferences.



Eternal Goob said:


> Krory, conferences can be good.  Nintendo's conference last year was pretty good.


I know a lot of people liked that conference that year, but I think this year's conference has made last year's worse seeing that Nintendo's promises were not shown to be coming true with this year's conference.

Last year: "We love the hardcore!"
This year: "It's all about the games! Check out a port of last year's Batman game! Let's end the conference with a collection of tech demos turned into yet another mini game collection!"


----------



## scerpers (Jun 8, 2012)

The thing people need to realize. Is that Nintendo NEVER had a good conference.

I mean, none of the big 3 did, but people tend to give Nintendo a free pass because they're, well, Nintendo.

But Nintendo _really_ have bad conferences. I remember out of the last 5 Nintendo E3 conferences, 3 of them literally had no games, 1 was an embarrassment with the bitch who did the snowboarding, and the other was okay, but fans blew it out of proportion with the "NINTENDOMINATION"


----------



## pussyking (Jun 8, 2012)

Nintendo sucks and will be until they make a game where you interactively fuck Zelda with Link.


----------



## EpicBroFist (Jun 8, 2012)

If anyone is interested in Beyond:


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 8, 2012)

Quantic dream's goals are admirabe, but there are things you need to work on besides skin shaders and mocap


----------



## Krory (Jun 9, 2012)




----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 9, 2012)

The horror.


----------



## scerpers (Jun 9, 2012)

Delicious.


----------

